# Machen euch die casterklassen noch spass ?



## Lyiasal (6. Januar 2009)

mich würde mal interessieren ob euch die sorc/der bw noch spass macht.

die dots des maschinisten ticken um einiges heftiger als meine /bw dots an mir

irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, seid dem die resis so richtig funzen überhaupt nichts mehr wirklich tot zu bekommen

irgendwie komm ich selten ma auf nen crit mit 1000
so durschnitt is eher darunter und auf tanks freu ich mich wenn ich mal 600 hab 
bei 100 dm

irgendwie is die sorc nur noch für festungsdeffs zu gebrauchen.
vielleicht hab ich auch einfach meine rolle im orvr noch nicht gefunden, aber so isses eher frustig.
mich würd mal intressieren wie der rest der stoffi kollegen das so sehen.

ich will keine klasse die alles und jeden mit 3 casts legt, aber so wie ich es derzeit empfinde is meine rolle darauf beschränkt rp´s zu liefern *g*

klar wenn ich mal im sz bin. was recht selten ist. ist man laut tabelle mit dem schaden recht gut dabei. aber das sind zahlen
so gefühlt find ich meinen dmgoutput einfach mies.


----------



## BurnInHell (6. Januar 2009)

Tut Mir leid aber wen du so denkst biste echt falsch bei den spiel .. tut mir leid aber hier past der satz *geh wow Spielen!*
Du solst ja auch schaden machen so viel wie möcklich .. um deine leute zu unterstützen nicht alles alleine legen ..
entweder du haust die anderen runter (heiler) das sie sich zurück zihen müssen und net mehr andere heilen können oder hald die tanks , dds toten


----------



## Lyiasal (6. Januar 2009)

naja versuch mal als range dd der hinten steht, an nen heiler zu kommen, der auch hinten steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das klappt recht selten

auf tanks casten bringt mal so gut wie nix
das einzige was man liest is
geblockt
gestört
und wenn doch mal was durchgeht liegt der dmg bei so 600 bis 700 crit

und geh wow spielen kannste dir schenken. das hab ich mir nen halbes jahr angetan und das reicht nen lebenlang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich will auch keinen caster ala dark age of castalot
aber bissl sollte sich der life balken doch bewegen find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woodspirit (6. Januar 2009)

BurnInHell schrieb:


> Tut Mir leid aber wen du so denkst biste echt falsch bei den spiel .. tut mir leid aber hier past der satz *geh wow Spielen!*
> Du solst ja auch schaden machen so viel wie möcklich .. um deine leute zu unterstützen nicht alles alleine legen ..
> entweder du haust die anderen runter (heiler) das sie sich zurück zihen müssen und net mehr andere heilen können oder hald die tanks , dds toten



Da hat er nicht ganz Unrecht...Teamplay ist das Wort. Jeder hat seine Rolle zu spielen...


----------



## Jemix (6. Januar 2009)

Lyiasal schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren ob euch die sorc/der bw noch spass macht.
> 
> die dots des maschinisten ticken um einiges heftiger als meine /bw dots an mir
> 
> ...




Hey,
Ja der DMG ist meiner Meinung nach auch heftigst zurück gegangen. War vorher Dotline und war zufrieden. Aber im Moment machen Dots sowenig Schaden, dass ein Hot locker reicht um sie zu kurieren.
Bin dann gefrustet auf den Todespein Tree ein bisschen gegangen und bin nun auf schnellen Dmg-Output und eher direkten DMG anstatt das ewige gedotte. Ich muss sagen so gehts gut, man haut in den ersten 3-5 Secs schon bei 100% SM so um die 3000-4000 DMG raus und hat durch die Taktik mit 200 Moralpoints für jeden Crit schnell Konteraura und Betäubung rdy.
Gewinne im Moment sogar des öfteren 1on1`s gegen unterschiedliche Klassen, was vorher echt rare war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber im Prinzip muss der BW/Sorc schon nochmal überarbeitet werden, gerade im Bereich CC stimmt da etwas nicht. Es kann meiner Meinung nicht sein dass sogut wie JEDE Meleeklasse Snare/Knockdown/Root usw. hat und ein STOFFI der KEINE DEFENSIVE hat mit nem 0,0000% effektiven Root und ner lachhaften 5sec Entwaffnung ausgestattet ist, die obendrein in 60% der fälle geblockt oder sonst wie widerstanden wird.
Das ist meiner Meinung nach im Moment der Knackpunkt der Caster, jedoch nicht unbedingt der DMG.

MfG
JeMiX


----------



## Lyiasal (6. Januar 2009)

und was ist die rolle eines casters ?

wenn ich das mal so für mich auslege

dmg machen

ich glaub das was jemix da geschrieben hat, triffts vielleicht ganz gut warum ich mich nen bissl unwohlfühle, so wie es derzeit ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thymeuse (6. Januar 2009)

Aber du meinst ja man müsste alles selber umklatschen können als caster,versteh ich das richtig?^^

Aber du musst halt nur dafür sorgen ,dass deine Gruppe möglichst gut durchkommt^^


----------



## Lyiasal (6. Januar 2009)

nein ich meine nicht alles umklatschen können.
das gabs in daoc zur genüge
und ich brauch auch keinen 8k instant 3 min button

ich find nur das einfach der der dmg an einzelnen zielen nicht mehr passt.
wie gesagt meine subjektive meinung

aber darum gehts auch nicht.
ich wollte keine diskussion zum thema dmg und rumroxxern entfachen
sondern einfach nur wissen, ob ich alleine den spass am caster verloren habe oder ob es anderen auch so geht


----------



## Jemix (6. Januar 2009)

Thymeuse schrieb:


> Aber du meinst ja man müsste alles selber umklatschen können als caster,versteh ich das richtig?^^
> 
> Aber du musst halt nur dafür sorgen ,dass deine Gruppe möglichst gut durchkommt^^



Für mich sind die Caster in WAR nicht unbedingt die reinen DMG Verursacher, sondern doch schon eine Art Supporter.
Erstens ist der Buff "gefrohrene Berührung" einfach perfekt für Nahkampf DD`s. 
Dann ist Schemen des Todes z.B. Klasse zur Unterstützung von Sekundären Zielen, d.h. du siehst dass einige Nahkämpfer auf einen Heiler gehen, hast aber selber nen anderen Heiler im Fokus...einfach mal Schemen des Todes draufgecastet (instant) und schon liegt der Heiler um einiges schneller im Dreck während du weiter auf dein Ziel castest.
Auch ein Bespiel ist die Moral 2 die jedem in deiner Grp nen 20% DMG-Absorb geben.
Gibt auch noch verschiedene Gruppentaugliche Taktiken usw usw

Das ist für mich halt auch eine der Riesen Stärken an War... man kann doch durch Taktiken/Skillungen seinen Charakter individuell nach seiner Spielweise oder Ansicht der Klasse zoggn. 
Und des macht halt FUN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
JeMiX


----------



## Elindir (6. Januar 2009)

Also nach meinem Gruppenverständniss ist die Sorc/BW keine Suporterklasse sondern ein reiner DD. Supporterklassen gibts genug andere. Daher hat die Sorc/BW auch nicht viel CC. Ich verstehe recht gut was Lyiasal meint. Der DMG der Zauberin hält sich in grenzen. Sehe auch selten ein BG bei der die Sorc #1 ist. Naja vieleicht sind die meisten einfach unfähig. Früher wurde die Sorc als Glaskanone bezeichnet. Macht viel DMG und hält nix aus. Leider ist es nur noch so dass wir nix aushalten. Der DMG wurde bisschen entfernt.

Am Anfang heulten alle die Sorc/BW machen Imba viel Schaden. Dann kam der nerf. Nach dem Nerf wurden die Resistenzen gefixt und wir machen nun kaum schaden .... 

Für mich jedenfalls ist die Sorc recht langweilig geworden. Spiele fast nur noch mein Heil DoK. Mit dem hau ich trotz heal skillung lvl gleiche Mobs fast scho schnell um.. naja schon nicht ganz, aber in keinem Verhältnis vom Healer zu einem DD


----------



## Klos1 (6. Januar 2009)

Also, ich muss den TE recht geben. Der Zauberer macht gegen Ende zu wenig Schaden. Und einen Zauberer als Supporter zu sehen, naja. Wenn der Zauberer kein reinrassiger DD ist, wer denn überhaupt dann?

Klar kann man supporten und das ist ja das schöne daran. Wenn ich aber auf ein Target caste, dann möchte ich auch sehen, daß sich der Balken etwas nach unten bewegt. Oft ist es aber so, daß sich da kaum was tut. Vor allem eben bei Tanks.

Und noch eine kleine Anmerkung. Obwohl der TE ausdrücklich schreibt, daß er mitnichten erwartet, die Leute allein zu zerfetzen, gibt es hier wieder einge Schlaumeier, die es ihm trotzdem gleich in den Mund legen. Lest ihr auch den Text? Oder klickt ihr gleich auf antworten und fangt an, Gülle zu sabbeln?


----------



## Lyiasal (6. Januar 2009)

ich hab vorhin mal bissl auf den ami servern geschaut und nen beispiel gefunden was ich meinte

hier hat sich der bw mit nem choosen verabredet zum dmg test

klar is nen tank aber so gehts mir zb auch mit anderen klassen

http://peecee.dk/uploads/012009/Flaming_118.jpg


----------



## Azael_hergig (6. Januar 2009)

Lyiasal schrieb:


> irgendwie komm ich selten ma auf nen crit mit 1000
> so durschnitt is eher darunter und auf tanks freu ich mich wenn ich mal 600 hab
> bei 100 dm
> 
> ...



es kommt natürlich erstmal auf die skillung an. als beispiel mal mein zauberer: 
ich habe mich für eine mischung aus todespein und elend entschieden
http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...:8704:9:544:0:0

im sz sind die spells meist: schemen des todes, blitz des verderbens, finsterschwall, drohendes unheil, hand der verderbnis; in der reihenfolge. bei 100SM ist der dmg-output enorm!

das equip is natürlich auch wichtig:
ich trage 4 auslöscher: +5 crit bonus, eroberer schuhe +3% crit bonus, nen stab aus der BT +7% crit bonus, und ich hab ne ruffähigkeit bei der ich +12% crit bekomme;
ergibt + 27% crit bonus  +  35% crit bonus durch SM   =  62% crit bei 100 SM, d.h. du crittest öfter als du normal triffst!

und du willst mir erzählen da fällt nix um?

int liegt bei 900-950, leben bei 6000

mir macht mein zauberer höllisch spaß!
man ist aber auch sehr schnell down wenn man nicht aufpasst.
da kann man auch mal auf cc schei****!

mfg


----------



## Jemix (6. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, ich muss den TE recht geben. Der Zauberer macht gegen Ende zu wenig Schaden. Und einen Zauberer als Supporter zu sehen, naja. Wenn der Zauberer kein reinrassiger DD ist, wer denn überhaupt dann?
> 
> Klar kann man supporten und das ist ja das schöne daran. Wenn ich aber auf ein Target caste, dann möchte ich auch sehen, daß sich der Balken etwas nach unten bewegt. Oft ist es aber so, daß sich da kaum was tut. Vor allem eben bei Tanks.
> 
> Und noch eine kleine Anmerkung. Obwohl der TE ausdrücklich schreibt, daß er mitnichten erwartet, die Leute allein zu zerfetzen, gibt es hier wieder einge Schlaumeier, die es ihm trotzdem gleich in den Mund legen. Lest ihr auch den Text? Oder klickt ihr gleich auf antworten und fangt an, Gülle zu sabbeln?



Natürlich sind der Sorc und der BW DIE Fern DD`s des Spiels, ABER man kann den Charakter auch als kompletten Supporter spielen wenn man mag, es gibt genug Taktiken und Skillungen von denen deine Mitstreiter was haben. So spielen ihn die wenigsten oder vielleicht auch niemand, aber es ist dennoch möglich!
Und wenn du meinst dass der Sorc kein Schaden macht dann biste entweder nicht LvL 40,verskillt oder kommst mit der Klasse nicht wirklich gut klar. Man muss sich schon bisschen überlegen welche Taktiken kann ich mit welcher Skillung gut gebrauchen und welche Moralfähigkeiten use ich und in welchen Situationen. Wenn man einen Sorc halbherzig spielt und einfach denkt der muss nur DMG machen mehr nicht dann spielste echt die falsche Klasse meines Erachtens.
Und tut mir bitte einen gefallen, messt euren DMG nicht an einem Tank wie Eisenbrecher. Wer auf die castet (es sei denn sie sind alleine) hat das Spiel noch nicht verstanden. Sucht mal Ziele wie Hexenjäger, Maschninisten oder am besten Stoffies und schaut mal wie der Balken sich bewegt.


----------



## Jemix (6. Januar 2009)

Azael_hergig schrieb:


> es kommt natürlich erstmal auf die skillung an. als beispiel mal mein zauberer:
> ich habe mich für eine mischung aus todespein und elend entschieden
> http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...:8704:9:544:0:0
> 
> ...



Hehe habe die selbe Skillung wie du ausser dass ich den AE-Dot noch nicht habe (kommt aber mit RR50!)
Welchen RR hast du denn wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## patrick02 (6. Januar 2009)

ja


----------



## ErebusX (6. Januar 2009)

Lyiasal schrieb:


> naja versuch mal als range dd der hinten steht, an nen heiler zu kommen, der auch hinten steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Tja nun weißt Du wie sich ein Magus spielt. *g* Nun heißt es nicht mehr dumpf rumstehen und ein Ziel nach dem anderen wegnuken, sondern richtig platzieren oder auch mal die Position wechseln.


----------



## Darktwin (6. Januar 2009)

Also ich kann nur unterstreichen das es ein Gruppenspiel ist und auch nur so bewertet werden kann. So wie Tanks die Heiler beschützen müssen auch die "Stoffies" beschützt werden. Ein Freund von mir spielt genauso einen nur auf Ordnungsseite und hat sich auch auf Dots spez.  Er killt zwar kaum aber er macht den meisten Schaden, was uns als Gruppe immer den Vorteil gibt die Heiler zu beschäftigen, denn der Schaden muss ja auch erstmal weggeheilt werden. Zu dem tickt ja auch nicht ein Dot sondern gleich 2-4 pro Gegner was den schaden ordentlich nach oben treibt, klar ist man keine Nuke oder Onehit Maschiene mehr. Aber Solo darf man keine Klasse mehr sehen. Keine ist auf juchu ich machse alle platt aufgebaut.

Versuche einfach in einem Szenario immer alle deine Dots aufrecht zuhalten bei allen die du siehst und du wirst am Ende des Szenarios eine nette Überraschung erleben.
Großer Vorteil fast alle Dots sind Instant d.h. du bist hochmobil. Brauchst dich also nur noch hinter den Tanks zu verstecken :-).

Versuchs mal mein Freund ist meist mit Abstand erster im Damage... solange wir auf gruppen treffen die das nicht zu verhindern wissen.. aber das ja skill und um den geht es ja haubtsächlich.


----------



## Lyiasal (6. Januar 2009)

naja 
im großen und ganzen richtig.
aber was tummelt sich in den ersten reihen wo ich mit meiner range noch hinkomme ?
meist tanks
entweder ignorier ich die, was irgendwann dazu führt das da nen stau ensteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder ich caste drauf los was nix bringt
oder ich versuch von der seite an nen heiler, stoffi oder range dd zu kommen, was meist damit endet das ich gefokusd werde und auch im dreck liege.

ich frag mich im moment einfach warum ich ne sorc spiele

ich empfinde meinen schaden als zu gering
wenn ich supporten will, find ich den magus die bessere wahl
als caster sollte man zumindest die möglichkeit haben jemanden irgendwann das licht auszublasen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das sehe ich derzeit nicht so gegeben.
entweder gibt es gefühlt zuviele tanks, da kann ich eh einpacken. ich bezweifel sogar das nen assist von 3 sorc auf nem tank dem wirklich was ausmacht.
hj und sk sind nette gegner, stimmt. aber die sind irgendwie recht rar gesäht.
ich seh eigentlich nur schwertmeister und eisenbrecher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in den mittlerern reihen stehen die caster.   oh prima nehm ich halt die.
mist tanks vorne, kann die mal wer entsorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ok versuch ichs halt ma an nem heiler
juchu getroffen
wie der is wieder voll
naja halt nochmal
mist nen tank an mir, kann den mal wer entsorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 es geht ja auch nicht darum in den sz auf der tabelle in dmg oben zu sein

was nützt es wenn der dmgoutput in schwindende höhen gleitet aber der effekt den man haben soll ausbleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azael_hergig (6. Januar 2009)

Jemix schrieb:


> Hehe habe die selbe Skillung wie du ausser dass ich den AE-Dot noch nicht habe (kommt aber mit RR50!)
> Welchen RR hast du denn wenn ich fragen darf?




ich bin rufrang 46. 
was hast du denn statt dem ae-dot geskillt?

________________________

wenn ihr trotz solchen equips und skillung im sz oder orvr niemanden killt, spielt ihr vielleicht wirklich die falsche klasse.
man muss erstmal lernen mit der zauberin umzugehen. es gehört auch taktik dazu!

@lyiasal:
wieso schaffen es dann andere caster die heiler zu töten? du solltest deine spielweise mal überdenken.



mfg


----------



## Jemix (6. Januar 2009)

Azael_hergig schrieb:


> ich bin rufrang 46.
> was hast du denn statt dem ae-dot geskillt?
> 
> ________________________
> ...




Die Taktik ausm Todespein-Tree "Anschwellen der Finsternis".
Da die Skillung eher auf Singletarget DMG ausgelegt ist hab ich die Taktik dem AE-Dot vorgezogen.

MfG
JeMiX


----------



## ErebusX (6. Januar 2009)

Was hat denn ein Magus Deiner Meinung nach für bessere Supportskills, als die Sorc? Das täte mich wirklich interessieren. Wenn ich mir alleine ansehe, was der BW für CCs hat, also manchmal glaube ich, da wurde was vertauscht. *g*


----------



## Lyiasal (6. Januar 2009)

hier mal meine skillung bei rr42

http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...:2560:9:680:0:0

und dat is dat wat ich so anhab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://wardata.buffed.de/char/view/5094

wobei der int wert nicht stimmt da hab ich so 850


----------



## ROTTENSCHLÄCHTERMIsGEBUARt (6. Januar 2009)

wieso sollen zauberer kein spaß machen also tu gerne karsten son fetter feuerbald macht doch spa´ß und bääm wenn er dann cirtet


----------



## Rauron (6. Januar 2009)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorpostern nur anschließen, WAR ist ein Gruppenspiel.
Außerdem ists vollkommen falsch seinen Dmg an einem Tank zu messen. Worin liegt denn bitte für Dich die Aufgabe eines Tanks?
So wie Du schreibst mit Deinen Crits scheinst Du ja eh nur stationär irgendwo rumzustehen und Feuerbälle (bzw. das Sorc-Pondon) zu benutzen.
Ich kann dazu nur sagen, wenn ich mit meinen Chars zu 90% nur die Level1-Fähigkeit nutzen würde, dann würd ich auch schreien, meine Klasse wär gimpig.


----------



## Azael_hergig (6. Januar 2009)

@lyiasal:
also erstmal wachposten set für rvr ist müll.
versuch doch mal auf +crit-equip zu kommen wie ich gepostet habe. viellecht hilft dir das.
und die taktiken die du geskillt hast, sind verschwendete punkte.


----------



## Lyiasal (6. Januar 2009)

hab doch nur Anschwellen der Finsterniss als Taktik geskillt und die find ich nicht so schlecht


----------



## ROTTENSCHLÄCHTERMIsGEBUARt (6. Januar 2009)

Rauron schrieb:


> Ich kann mich meinen Vorpostern nur anschließen, WAR ist ein Gruppenspiel.
> Außerdem ists vollkommen falsch seinen Dmg an einem Tank zu messen. Worin liegt denn bitte für Dich die Aufgabe eines Tanks?
> So wie Du schreibst mit Deinen Crits scheinst Du ja eh nur stationär irgendwo rumzustehen und Feuerbälle (bzw. das Sorc-Pondon) zu benutzen.
> Ich kann dazu nur sagen, wenn ich mit meinen Chars zu 90% nur die Level1-Fähigkeit nutzen würde, dann würd ich auch schreien, meine Klasse wär gimpig.




feuerball is halt imba wenn man 1st line skillt ich kann auch nix dafür wenn du das nich checkst bzw wie du so schön sagst gimpig bist


----------



## Jemix (6. Januar 2009)

ROTTENSCHLÄCHTERMIsGEBUARt schrieb:


> feuerball is halt imba wenn man 1st line skillt ich kann auch nix dafür wenn du das nich checkst bzw wie du so schön sagst gimpig bist



Ich nehme an der ist das Gegenstück zum Blitz des Verderbens d.h. 3 Sec Castzeit oda?
Ich bin z.b auch auf die Linie geskillt wo der Bolt stärker wird, use ihn aber dennoch sogut wie nie.
Ich haue in den 3 Sec per Instants und Finsterschwall einfach deutlich mehr DMG raus.
Der Bolt sollte meines erachtens eine Castzeit von 2 Sekunden oder noch besser 1,5 Sekunden (50% schneller) bekommen. Der DMG würde laut Formel dann automatisch ein wenig zurückgehen. Aber das würde mir auf jedenfall mehr bringen. Generell sind die Castzeiten von 3 Sekunden in so einem schnellen- und Massenrvr-Spiel viel zu lange wenn man sie nicht wie in Daoc durch bestimmte Attribute verkürzen kann...


----------



## ROTTENSCHLÄCHTERMIsGEBUARt (6. Januar 2009)

Jemix schrieb:


> Ich nehme an der ist das Gegenstück zum Blitz des Verderbens d.h. 3 Sec Castzeit oda?
> Ich bin z.b auch auf die Linie geskillt wo der Bolt stärker wird, use ihn aber dennoch sogut wie nie.
> Ich haue in den 3 Sec per Instants und Finsterschwall einfach deutlich mehr DMG raus.
> Der Bolt sollte meines erachtens eine Castzeit von 2 Sekunden oder noch besser 1,5 Sekunden (50% schneller) bekommen. Der DMG würde laut Formel dann automatisch ein wenig zurückgehen. Aber das würde mir auf jedenfall mehr bringen. Generell sind die Castzeiten von 3 Sekunden in so einem schnellen- und Massenrvr-Spiel viel zu lange wenn man sie nicht wie in Daoc durch bestimmte Attribute verkürzen kann...





es geht nich darum ob du mehr dmg machst du musst fett bääm machen der feind muss fallen mit 1st skill bist du quasi ein snipen du musst headn damit da nix mehr geheilt werden kann boom und down


----------



## Senubirath (6. Januar 2009)

ROTTENSCHLÄCHTERMIsGEBUARt schrieb:


> es geht nich darum ob du mehr dmg machst du musst fett bääm machen der feind muss fallen mit 1st skill bist du quasi ein snipen du musst headn damit da nix mehr geheilt werden kann boom und down



Und du bist sicher das du ahnung hast wovon du sprichst? Bei den gefühlten 2 - 3 sec cast zeit bei den härteren spells kann man schon ma das virtuelle leben an einem vorbei ziehen sehen wenn man nicht augen im rücken hat.

Ansatzweise denke ich du verwechselt die existenten fähigkeiten ein wenig... Instant kills gibt es so gut wie nie wenn der gegner richtig spielt... und wenn doch dann bist du geschnetzeltes in den nächsten minuten... da du stehen bleiben musst für etliche spells.


----------



## ROTTENSCHLÄCHTERMIsGEBUARt (6. Januar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Und du bist sicher das du ahnung hast wovon du sprichst? Bei den gefühlten 2 - 3 sec cast zeit bei den härteren spells kann man schon ma das virtuelle leben an einem vorbei ziehen sehen wenn man nicht augen im rücken hat.
> 
> Ansatzweise denke ich du verwechselt die existenten fähigkeiten ein wenig... Instant kills gibt es so gut wie nie wenn der gegner richtig spielt... und wenn doch dann bist du geschnetzeltes in den nächsten minuten... da du stehen bleiben musst für etliche spells.




ich hab ne fette range


----------



## Senubirath (6. Januar 2009)

ROTTENSCHLÄCHTERMIsGEBUARt schrieb:


> ich hab ne fette range



Öhhhh joah.... aber nahkämpfer die net in deinem target sind stört das wenig... und wenn du dann ggf einen der DD'ler im kreuz hast oder sogar mehr... hilft dir da dein Crit noch?

Ich spiele nen BW und wenn ich ma nahkämpfer an mir habe wars das, auch wenn die einige lvl unter mir sind (und ja ich möchter erwähnen das ich nen lvl 11 BW habe... und ja nahkämpfer lassen sich von stoff nicht aufhalten.....)


Generell glaube ich net so direkt das du solche crits hinbekommst die einen 100% heal one-hitten können das auf deinem lvl ist.... falls doch bitte ein Screenshot.


----------



## Skullzigg (6. Januar 2009)

Lyiasal schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren ob euch die sorc/der bw noch spass macht.
> 
> die dots des maschinisten ticken um einiges heftiger als meine /bw dots an mir
> 
> ...



lol du willst ne klasse mit 3casts killen ß geh wow spielen...
WAR ist ein gruppenspiel !!


----------



## Jemix (6. Januar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Öhhhh joah.... aber nahkämpfer die net in deinem target sind stört das wenig... und wenn du dann ggf einen der DD'ler im kreuz hast oder sogar mehr... hilft dir da dein Crit noch?
> 
> Ich spiele nen BW und wenn ich ma nahkämpfer an mir habe wars das, auch wenn die einige lvl unter mir sind (und ja ich möchter erwähnen das ich nen lvl 11 BW habe... und ja nahkämpfer lassen sich von stoff nicht aufhalten.....)
> 
> ...




Hehe denke nicht dass das klappt. Gerade bei LvL 40 unmöglich, da selbst um einen BW umzuhauen man mindestens 5,5k Dmg machen müsste. Mein höchster Crit war bisher mit dem Bolt am Tor für 3200.
Ist alles nur Wunschdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Middenland-Blacky (6. Januar 2009)

Hmm Nir Macht die Sorc immernoch Spass, bin Single geskillt. Dot's liegen mir überhaupts nicht.

Crits sind bei 4k, Schattengrube tickt teilweise je nach Gegner bis zu 2k. In BG's hab ich nur Probs wenn ich allein reingehe, was aber selten vorkommt. Geh meistens mit Leuten aus meiner Gilde rein, da stimmt auch der Heal und mann wird schnell gedefft.

CC ist voll in Ordnung so ausser der Silence Spell scheint nicht richtig zu funktionieren.



> es geht nich darum ob du mehr dmg machst du musst fett bääm machen der feind muss fallen mit 1st skill bist du quasi ein snipen du musst headn damit da nix mehr geheilt werden kann boom und down



Hast du eigentlich ne Ahnung wovon du sprichst?


----------



## Senubirath (6. Januar 2009)

Jemix schrieb:


> Hehe denke nicht dass das klappt. Gerade bei LvL 40 unmöglich, da selbst um einen BW umzuhauen man mindestens 5,5k Dmg machen müsste. Mein höchster Crit war bisher mit dem Bolt am Tor für 3200.
> Ist alles nur Wunschdenken
> 
> 
> ...



Genau.... nur als Stoffie hat man halb den Fluch das es meist net bei einem DD'ler im rücken bleicbt un die sich noch ein wenig vermehren^^


Ich als Caster picke mir meist eh die raus die schon eine auf die omme bekommen.... und sozusagen aus dem letzten loch pfeifen... okay is meist auch mein tot da ich die aufmerksamkeit auf mich ziehe aber egal... dat is der fun an der sache ^^


Aber wie der eine meint snipern zu können.... sehe ich auch als wunschdenken... un falls er es doch packen sollte (weiß gott wie) soll er uns ein screen zeigen mit allen angaben die es gibt und vlt ein unbeteiligter der dat noch bestätigt... und auch da am besten en screen.


Zu allen die sich fragen ob Caster spielen spaß macht.... kann ich nur eines sagen spaß entsteht beim spielen und wenn man auf etwas anderes aus ist als das was man im momend aufbringen kann is man eindeutig falsch... Man muss ja sagen die Sorc/Maga/BW is net wie der MAge aus wow... hier ist man auf andere angwiesen und versetzt ggf den todesstoß an jene die fliehen... Solo macht man sich das meist schwer gegen denkende gegner


----------



## Flexaroni (6. Januar 2009)

Finde es echt spannend, wie ihr geskillt seid, erzählt mir mehr davon plx +++

Zu den Schlaumeiern, die meinen man sollte nicht auf Tank casten: 
da habt ihr Vollkommen recht, Tank zu zerstören ist die Aufgabe der Melee DDs, nein Moment, der Heiler! Oder waren es doch die Tanks? Oh moment, es waren die Fernkampf DDs!
Jede Klasse hat eine Konterklasse, doch momentan ist es so, dass Tanks einfach unzerstörbar sind, außer sie werden solo von ner Gruppe zermoscht. So hat sich Mythic das sicher gedacht.

Zum Thema man solle niemanden umnuken und die tollen DoTs beschäftigen die Heiler:
Wisst er wer noch massenhaft DoTs spamen kann? Der Maschinist (denke ma Magus auch, aber ka). Und jetz ratet mal, wer sich dabei nicht permanent selbst in die luft Sprengt! Ja genau, der Maschinist!
Momentan ist es leider so, dass die andere Fernkämpfer ebenfalls in der Lage sind, so viel dmg raus zu drücken, wie ein BW/Sorc, ohne dafür die Nachteile zu haben(Alias Selfdmg, kaum CC, immer first target usw.). 
Und wer immernoch auf die Zahlen im Szenario abgeht: denkt daran, dass ihr grob 20-30% des Schadens, der da steht abziehen könnt, weil der durch Verbrennung entstanden ist (ja, der zählt da rein). Das kommt vor allem dann zum Tragen, wenn man die ganze Zeit durch die Kante rennt und Instants schmeißt.

Momentan sieht es so aus, dass ein Bw nur Sinn in der Gruppe macht, wenn man das Setup auch darauf auslegt, das heißt mindestens 2 Heiler, da der Bw Phasenweise mehr Schaden an sich selbst anrichtet als an Gegnern und permanent vor besagten wegrennen muss. Dieses Problem hat der Maschi nicht (2 Stuns, Root, Knockback und das sind nur die Baseline Skills). 

Ums mal auf den Punkt zu bringen, macht der BW zur Zeit einfach nich den Schaden, der seine schlechte Selbstverteidigung rechtfertigen würde, er macht sogar im Ernsthaften RvR zu wenig schaden, da er Ständig die (eigenen) Heiler beschäftigt und selten zum Casten kommt.

Und bevor jetzt irgendwelche Großmäuler ankommen mit Skillungen oder tollem Equip ankommen:
Ich kenne alle Skillungen und Taktiken, aber danke. Mein Equipment ist gut, mein RR ebenefalls hoch genug, es geht hier nicht um einzelne Skillungen, sondern um generelle Probleme der Klasse und diese sind momentan einfach in den hohen Resis zu sehen.

Danke fürs Zuhören.


----------



## Blah (6. Januar 2009)

ROFL Rottenschlächter made my day! xD


----------



## Senubirath (6. Januar 2009)

Middenland-Blacky schrieb:


> Hmm Nir Macht die Sorc immernoch Spass, bin Single geskillt. Dot's liegen mir überhaupts nicht.
> 
> Crits sind bei 4k, Schattengrube tickt teilweise je nach Gegner bis zu 2k. In BG's hab ich nur Probs wenn ich allein reingehe, was aber selten vorkommt. Geh meistens mit Leuten aus meiner Gilde rein, da stimmt auch der Heal und mann wird schnell gedefft.
> 
> CC ist voll in Ordnung so ausser der Silence Spell scheint nicht richtig zu funktionieren.



Und das ist das beste man hat spaß an dem was man spielt...

Okay hatte ma ne Sorc aber habe nie weiter gemacht... weiß auch net warum aber schon im anfangsbereich macht die tollen schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie auch der BW.... und wenn dann die heilung stimmt is man unaufhaltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bin mir jetzt net sicher aber ich denke es gibt bei allen einen skill der nicht das bringt was er soll... ich erinnere mich an den knockback des choosen... der einfach ma verpufft obwohl hit...


Aber zurück... wie spielt sich die Sorc generell auf einem höheren lvl?  Bin neugierig und ggf spiele ich nochma eine


----------



## Ohties (6. Januar 2009)

Skullzigg schrieb:


> lol du willst ne klasse mit 3casts killen ß geh wow spielen...
> WAR ist ein gruppenspiel !!


wie kann man sich nur selber so in's knie ballern?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da steht ausdrücklich, dass er das nicht will und er hat nach dem subjektiven empfindungen zum schaden der stoffieklassen gefragt.

bei einigen reichen offenbar bestimmte reizwörter und dann wird erstmal jegliches weiterlesen konsequent unterdrückt und es kommen affektierte reaktionen im sinne von "spil w0W!!11".


----------



## Senubirath (6. Januar 2009)

ROTTENSCHLÄCHTERMIsGEBUARt schrieb:


> lol lvl 11 ehm lol was is das denn omg rofle ich glaub du warst wohl zu lange in der sonne das is mal total lächerlich



Sonne Schätze ich weniger... aber meine stärke liegt auf einem anderen Sketor bzw Klassen setting...

Falls du meinen solltest ich hätte von dem Spiel grundlegend keine ahnung... ich spiele als Main nen 40'er Choosen Protect.

Mein BW is ein ausgleich Charakter den ich nebenbei spiele...

Ansonsten spiele ich noch nen WH...



Lächerlich ist aber deine aussage.... meinste ich bin keine bedrohung für andere? Solo vlt nicht aber in der grp kenne ich meinen platz was man von deinen ausführung bei dir net sehen kann...



Aber momend... lass mich raten du bist oder warst.... (schätze letzteres kann man streichen) WoW spieler... muss man kein hellseher sein den durch deine art die sachen zu beschreiben und dich zu geben entlarven dich als einen


----------



## Durlok (6. Januar 2009)

ich kann den TE verstehen
im vergleich von schaden machen und aushalten sind die beiden zauber DD klassen nicht mehr ausgeglichen gegenüber den anderen klassen


----------



## ROTTENSCHLÄCHTERMIsGEBUARt (6. Januar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Sonne Schätze ich weniger... aber meine stärke liegt auf einem anderen Sketor bzw Klassen setting...
> 
> Falls du meinen solltest ich hätte von dem Spiel grundlegend keine ahnung... ich spiele als Main nen 40'er Choosen Protect.
> 
> ...




nein ich war bzw bin ein cs pro gamer komm mir bloß nich mit skill in war oder wow die games kannste mit 3 promille zoggen es geht hier lediglich um skillungen und klassen nich um den skill als solches


----------



## Middenland-Blacky (6. Januar 2009)

ROTTENSCHLÄCHTERMIsGEBUARt schrieb:


> nein ich war bzw bin ein cs pro gamer komm mir bloß nich mit skill in war oder wow die games kannste mit 3 promille zoggen es geht hier lediglich um skillungen und klassen nich um den skill als solches



Keks? Wenn du von Skill redest, ich arbeite daher bin ich vom Skill über dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du bleibst im übrigen immer noch die Beweise schuldig.


----------



## ROTTENSCHLÄCHTERMIsGEBUARt (6. Januar 2009)

Middenland-Blacky schrieb:


> Keks? Wenn du von Skill redest, ich arbeite daher bin ich vom Skill über dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




was arbeitest du denn machst du gulli?


----------



## Syane (6. Januar 2009)

Für deinen Forennamen und dein benehmen gehörst du immernoch gebannt ~~



ROTTENSCHLÄCHTERMIsGEBUARt schrieb:


> was arbeitest du denn machst du gulli?



Krasse Wortwahl -.- ... Wenn du meinen Solltest ob er bei der Stadtreinigung Arbeitet solltest du ihm Dankbar sein ... wenn du meinst ob er Gullideckel herstellt ... was is dran schlimm oO?

ajo ..mit dem satz hast dich übrigens in 1337 speek ge "self pawnt"


----------



## ROTTENSCHLÄCHTERMIsGEBUARt (6. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Für deinen Forennamen und dein benehmen gehörst du immernoch gebannt ~~






Wer oder was bist du?


----------



## Syane (6. Januar 2009)

Nenn mich Syane, Menschlicheswesen ...geboren auf dem Planeten Erde ..

btt: Ich gehe immer mit 4 Feuermagiern und nem Heiler aus meiner Gilde ins Scenario ...Das macht schon Spaß und da hilft keine Resi ;D

..ajo ich hoffe du wirst gebannt wie gesagt @ Rottenschlächtermisgebuart   Ach und wenn du noch weitere dumme Fragen hast bitte per pm dann wird der thread ned zugemüllt.


----------



## Middenland-Blacky (6. Januar 2009)

ROTTENSCHLÄCHTERMIsGEBUARt schrieb:


> was arbeitest du denn machst du gulli?



Zum Glück bin ich dir keine Rechenschaft schuldig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber lern erstmal richtig zu schreiben und so


----------



## Lillyan (6. Januar 2009)

ROTTENSCHLÄCHTERMIsGEBUARt schrieb:


> abwarten vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf straße


*Carchies Banhammer schnapp*

Und jetzt zurück zum Thema


----------



## Senubirath (6. Januar 2009)

Okie dokie....

Zu dem BW... also muss sagen das ich net soviele der schweren Casts raushaue... wie erwähnt haben die ne 3 sec spell time >.< Aber habe heute im sz doch mehr dots verwendet und nur wenn ich sicher war nicht gestört zu werden den Einschlag oder auch den Feuerball gecastet und bin auch eines gekommen...

Die meisten die sich beschweren das der BW oder Sorc zu wenig dmg machen muss irgendwie etwas falsch machen... in meiner lvl range sind 600 dmg net viel aber wenn ich ma critte dann gehts ^^ Aber man stirbt halb sehr schnell... wenn man entdeckt wird... deshlab dote ich zum großteil und hoffe das sie sterben durch die mithilfe meiner Kollegen oder durch die tatsache das meine dots durch ticken wenn se weniger health haben.


Die Caster sin schon witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sofern sie ein wenig support haben und freie bahn


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2009)

Naja es gibt Zaubereinnen die machen mehr als genug dmg (Wer auf Averland spielt, weiss vermutlich wen ich meine).
Also ich denke sie sollten so bleiben (leichte Opfer für Hexenjäger >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Senubirath (6. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Naja es gibt Zaubereinnen die machen mehr als genug dmg (Wer auf Averland spielt, weiss vermutlich wen ich meine).
> Also ich denke sie sollten so bleiben (leichte Opfer für Hexenjäger >
> 
> 
> ...



Hatte bis jetzt noch net das glück.... spielt aber eh auf lvl 40 oder?


----------



## DeeeRoy (6. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> (leichte Opfer für Hexenjäger >
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jaaaaa....

Butter für mein Degen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (will ein WH Smilie)


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Hatte bis jetzt noch net das glück.... spielt aber eh auf lvl 40 oder?


Ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rauron (7. Januar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Und du bist sicher das du ahnung hast wovon du sprichst? Bei den gefühlten 2 - 3 sec cast zeit bei den härteren spells kann man schon ma das virtuelle leben an einem vorbei ziehen sehen wenn man nicht augen im rücken hat.
> 
> Ansatzweise denke ich du verwechselt die existenten fähigkeiten ein wenig... Instant kills gibt es so gut wie nie wenn der gegner richtig spielt... und wenn doch dann bist du geschnetzeltes in den nächsten minuten... da du stehen bleiben musst für etliche spells.


Mal was grundsätzliches:
Spells mit langen Castzeiten ohne viel Bewegungsfreiheit bei höchster DPS = PvE
Instant-Spells bzw. Spells mit kurzer Castzeit und hohem Burstdmg = PvP

Ist doch klar, dass zu nem sehr dynamischem PvP kein 3-Sekunden-Spell passt, oder? Wer also auf nen 3-Sekunden-Spell skilled und sich nachher beschwert, er habe im PvP das Nachsehen ...
Weiterhin sei noch erwähnt, dass der BW (ich denke mal auch die Sorc) der DD in Sachen AE-Schaden ist. Lediglich Maschis dürften da evtl. noch nen bissi rankommen. In Sachen Single-Target-DD sind halt andere Klassen besser.


----------



## Senubirath (7. Januar 2009)

Rauron schrieb:


> Mal was grundsätzliches:
> Spells mit langen Castzeiten ohne viel Bewegungsfreiheit bei höchster DPS = PvE
> Instant-Spells bzw. Spells mit kurzer Castzeit und hohem Burstdmg = PvP
> 
> ...



Das möchte ich ja auch net entkräften.... das ganze in meiner aussage bezog sich auf die Tatsache das ein user hier sagt one hitten mit Feuerball... der ja bekannter weise zu dem 3 sec cast gehört... außer man kann ihn skillen das er weniger braucht was ich aber bezweifle da ich mir den baum ma angesehen habe...

Ich selbst dote.... und hin und wieder wenn ich die chance habe verwende ich vlt den Feuerball oder auch Flammenschlag wenn die gegner kuscheln^^ Aber da muss ich schon hoffen nicht entdeckt zu werden wenn ich das anfange und meine mitspieler die lange wie mgl ablenken XD

Das mit dem Maschinisten is wahr... spiele auch einen (ja ich spiele mehrere klassen um zu sehen wie die ticken^^) und er hat eigendlich gute cc möglichkeiten.... ohne selbstverletzung wie bei der Sorc oder dem BW.... und natürlich auch perfekte back-up fähigkeiten wie die Maga.


@ Skatero
Dann habe ich noch ein wenig zeit ^^ hoffe ich ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jemix (7. Januar 2009)

Rauron schrieb:


> Mal was grundsätzliches:
> Spells mit langen Castzeiten ohne viel Bewegungsfreiheit bei höchster DPS = PvE
> Instant-Spells bzw. Spells mit kurzer Castzeit und hohem Burstdmg = PvP
> 
> ...



Achja? Und welche Klasse ist besser?
Tanks? Nein, nicht wirklich!
Healer? Ne auch nicht!
Nahkampf DD`s? Sind ja das selbe wie Fernkampf DD`s nur halt mit Nahkampf-Styles anstatt mit Range-Zaubern...

Also vom Single-Target-DMG sollten Sorcs und BW`s schon MIT die besten sein, alles andere wäre fatal und würde den Aufgaben der Klassen (Fernkampf DD) widersprechen.
Klar macht der ein oder andere mal mehr DMG wie alle anderen, aber das liegt dann halt am Equip, Skillung oder anderen Faktoren und NICHT an der Klasse direkt.

In dem Punkt, dass 3 Sekunden Casttime nicht PVP-tauglich sind hast du meiner Meinung nach völlig recht, aber auch mit Instants und Casts mit kurzer Casttime kann man einiges an SINGLE-DMG raushauen, wenn man die richtigen Taktiken und Casts benuzt. 

MfG
JeMiX


----------



## Rauron (7. Januar 2009)

Jemix schrieb:


> Achja? Und welche Klasse ist besser?
> Tanks? Nein, nicht wirklich!
> Healer? Ne auch nicht!
> Nahkampf DD`s? Sind ja das selbe wie Fernkampf DD`s nur halt mit Nahkampf-Styles anstatt mit Range-Zaubern...
> ...


Ich stimme Dir vollkommen zu, dass Sorcs/BW auch in Sachen Single-Target-Dmg oben mit dabei sein müssen. Es sind jedoch in diesem Punkt nicht die Top-Dmg-Dealer.
Das mit dem AE war eigentlich hauptsächlich darauf bezogen, dass hier die Meinung geäußert wurde, dass Sorcs/BW im Verhältnis zu ihrer geringen Def zu wenig Dmg raushauen. Ich wollte damit sagen, dass BW/Sorc schon wesentlich mehr Dmg raushauen als z.B. ein Hexenjäger, dies aber nicht im Single-Target-Dmg-Bereich.


----------



## Azael_hergig (7. Januar 2009)

unter den range dds haut die zauberin mit abstand am meisten schaden raus, sei es single dd oder ae!
unter genügend beschuss fällt da jedes ziel um. einige klassen schneller, andere weniger schnell.
wer eine zauberin auf 40 spielt und im damage und bei den kills nicht ganz oben mitspielt, kann mit der zauberin nicht umgehen!so einfach ist das...

zu den 3sec spells: ich benutze im sz sehr oft blitz des verderbens und wenn meine tanks ihre sache gut machen, hab ich auch die zeit sie rauszuhauen. überwiegend kommen natürlich instant casts oder 1sec casts zum einsatz,
aber den blitz würde ich im rvr niemals als nutzlos bezeichnen.


----------



## RunAz (7. Januar 2009)

also ich hab mir vor kurzen eine zauberin als twink erstellt und muss sagen dass das gefühl der glaskanone ideal rübergebracht wird..meine erfahrung reichen zwar im moment nur bis ins t2..aber spass macht diese klasse (also zumindest mir) auf jeden fall

mfg runaz


----------



## Jemix (7. Januar 2009)

Azael_hergig schrieb:


> zu den 3sec spells: ich benutze im sz sehr oft blitz des verderbens und wenn meine tanks ihre sache gut machen, hab ich auch die zeit sie rauszuhauen. überwiegend kommen natürlich instant casts oder 1sec casts zum einsatz,
> aber den blitz würde ich im rvr niemals als nutzlos bezeichnen.



Klar es gibt Situationen wo man den 3 Sekunden Zauber locker raushauen kann, aber in den meisten Fällen haut man doch lieber seine Instants und Zauber mit niedriger Casttime raus.
Völlig nutzlos ist er deswegen natürlich nicht, aber als sogesehener "Hauptzauber" vom Sorc sollte er schon ne kürzere Casttime bekommen, da er einfach zu selten zu gebrauchen ist im RVR mit 3 Sekunden Casttime.

MfG
JeMiX


----------



## lobocop (7. Januar 2009)

Mimimi 3 Sekungen cast mimimi, das der gut getimed oder mit Taktik als Instant gefolgt vom 2-3 weiteren Instant die meisten Soft-Target umklatscht bevor es  merkt von wo es beschossen wird, checkt natürlich wieder mal keiner .... 

Ich hab Spaß an meinem BW egal wie ich ihn skille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jemix (7. Januar 2009)

lobocop schrieb:


> Mimimi 3 Sekungen cast mimimi, das der gut getimed oder mit Taktik als Instant gefolgt vom 2-3 weiteren Instant die meisten Soft-Target umklatscht bevor es  merkt von wo es beschossen wird, checkt natürlich wieder mal keiner ....
> 
> Ich hab Spaß an meinem BW egal wie ich ihn skille
> 
> ...



Welche Taktik habt ihr, dass der Instant gecastet wird?
Also kenne die Taktik beim Sorc jedenfalls nicht.
Und gut getimed ist sone Sache...im SZ klappt das vielleicht ja mal, aber bin only ORVR Spieler und wenn wir dann mal auf ne WB treffen hab ich keine Zeit als First Target nen 3 Sekunden Bolt rauszuhauen, sondern versuche mit meinen Instants und kurzen Casts immer in Bewegung zu bleiben.


----------



## Senubirath (7. Januar 2009)

lobocop schrieb:


> Mimimi 3 Sekungen cast mimimi, das der gut getimed oder mit Taktik als Instant gefolgt vom 2-3 weiteren Instant die meisten Soft-Target umklatscht bevor es  merkt von wo es beschossen wird, checkt natürlich wieder mal keiner ....
> 
> Ich hab Spaß an meinem BW egal wie ich ihn skille
> 
> ...



Sicher das du die Instants nicht vorher castest? Da stehen bleiben manschma tödlich is in den Fights...


----------



## Astravall (7. Januar 2009)

Jemix schrieb:


> Welche Taktik habt ihr, dass der Instant gecastet wird?
> Also kenne die Taktik beim Sorc jedenfalls nicht.
> Und gut getimed ist sone Sache...im SZ klappt das vielleicht ja mal, aber bin only ORVR Spieler und wenn wir dann mal auf ne WB treffen hab ich keine Zeit als First Target nen 3 Sekunden Bolt rauszuhauen, sondern versuche mit meinen Instants und kurzen Casts immer in Bewegung zu bleiben.



Beim Feuermagier: http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=8196
Soweit ich sehen kann gibt es diese Taktik allerdings nicht bei Zauberin.

Allerdings muss ein Feind erst einen meiner Zauber stören bevor ich dann so einen Instant abfeuern kann. Auch ganz nett in Kombination mit dieser Taktik:  http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=8206

EDIT: Ich bin aber immernoch DOT-Geskillt macht eigentlich nur Sinn wenn man Einäscherung also single-DD Linie nimmt. Dots ist eh eigentlich alles instant oder als Channel über Zeit.

MfG Michael


----------



## lobocop (7. Januar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Sicher das du die Instants nicht vorher castest? Da stehen bleiben manschma tödlich is in den Fights...



Es ist einfach eine Timing und Position Frage, wenn du jemanden schon mit instants beballerst ist es jedoch sinnfrei den 3 seks cast zu beginnen wegen LOS und Range etc.




> Welche Taktik habt ihr, dass der Instant gecastet wird?



Blitzgewitter, wenn jemand einen Spell resistet wird der nächste Cast von mir ein Instant
und Instant 2k+ Schaden sind halt nicht ohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Und gut getimed ist sone Sache...im SZ klappt das vielleicht ja mal, aber bin only ORVR Spieler und wenn wir dann mal auf ne WB treffen hab ich keine Zeit als First Target nen 3 Sekunden Bolt rauszuhauen, sondern versuche mit meinen Instants und kurzen Casts immer in Bewegung zu bleiben.



Im ORVR rennt man auch nicht mit  Nuke-Dot skillung rum sondern mit AoE-DoT/Nuke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rauron (7. Januar 2009)

Jemix schrieb:


> Klar es gibt Situationen wo man den 3 Sekunden Zauber locker raushauen kann, aber in den meisten Fällen haut man doch lieber seine Instants und Zauber mit niedriger Casttime raus.
> Völlig nutzlos ist er deswegen natürlich nicht, aber als sogesehener "Hauptzauber" vom Sorc sollte er schon ne kürzere Casttime bekommen, da er einfach zu selten zu gebrauchen ist im RVR mit 3 Sekunden Casttime.
> 
> MfG
> JeMiX


Den Zusatz "Hauptzauber" hab ich im Tooltip noch gar nicht gelesen ... 
Und es ist doch klar, wenn man gestört wird, wenig Zeit hat, oft seine Positionen wechseln muss, dass man nicht so effektive Casts nutzen kann, als wenn man ungestört irgendwo casten kann. Ergo handelt es sich bei diesen 3-Sekunden-Zaubern um solche Zauber, die man nur benutzen kann, wenn man Zeit hat und ungestört ist.
Würd ja auch keinen Sinn machen, wenn man seinen stärksten Zauber ohne Abklingzeit mit guter DPS und niedrigem Selfdmg immer instant casten können ... dann würd der Char zu nem 1-Tasten-Char mutieren ... bisschen Skill sollt man schon mitbringen.


----------



## Senubirath (7. Januar 2009)

lobocop schrieb:


> Es ist einfach eine Timing und Position Frage, wenn du jemanden schon mit instants beballerst ist es jedoch sinnfrei den 3 seks cast zu beginnen wegen LOS und Range etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blitzgewitter? Bin jetzt ma durch die skills gerannt habe den skill aber nicht gefunden... is der ein normal erlernbarer skill oder aus dem Meisterschaftsbaum? Weil das hört sich schon interessant an...


----------



## Astravall (7. Januar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Blitzgewitter? Bin jetzt ma durch die skills gerannt habe den skill aber nicht gefunden... is der ein normal erlernbarer skill oder aus dem Meisterschaftsbaum? Weil das hört sich schon interessant an...



Das ist die selbe Taktik wie ich oben schon mal verlinkt habe ... die hat die Zauberin nicht ... nur der Feuermagier, aber hier noch mal auf Deutsch:
http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8196
Ist eine Kernfähigkeit, d.h. muss man nicht extra skillen.

MfG Michael


----------



## Jemix (7. Januar 2009)

Rauron schrieb:


> Den Zusatz "Hauptzauber" hab ich im Tooltip noch gar nicht gelesen ...
> Und es ist doch klar, wenn man gestört wird, wenig Zeit hat, oft seine Positionen wechseln muss, dass man nicht so effektive Casts nutzen kann, als wenn man ungestört irgendwo casten kann. Ergo handelt es sich bei diesen 3-Sekunden-Zaubern um solche Zauber, die man nur benutzen kann, wenn man Zeit hat und ungestört ist.
> Würd ja auch keinen Sinn machen, wenn man seinen stärksten Zauber ohne Abklingzeit mit guter DPS und niedrigem Selfdmg immer instant casten können ... dann würd der Char zu nem 1-Tasten-Char mutieren ... bisschen Skill sollt man schon mitbringen.




Was hat das mit Skill zu tun?
Das ist völliger Schwachsinn!
Ein Zauber den man seit LvL 1 hat und mit 40 kaum noch gebrauchen kann hat sowas von garnichts mit Skill zu tun, sondern ist einfach nur schade!
Ausserdem ist die Formel für den DMG auch von der Castzeit sehr stark abhängig, d.h. weniger Castzeit = weniger DMG. Und das würde ich gern in Kauf nehmen. 
Selfdmg is der selbe wie mit jedem anderen Cast auch...
Wenn er auf 2 Sekunden reduziert werden würde wäre das mehr als akzeptabel!
Aber da hat jeder seine Meinung, nur von 1 Tasten Char und Skill zu reden ist schon bisschen dick aufgetragen...

MfG
JeMiX


----------



## Senubirath (7. Januar 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Das ist die selbe Taktik wie ich oben schon mal verlinkt habe ... die hat die Zauberin nicht ... nur der Feuermagier, aber hier noch mal auf Deutsch:
> http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8196
> Ist eine Kernfähigkeit, d.h. muss man nicht extra skillen.
> 
> MfG Michael



Ahh.... danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War mir net ma so bewusst das der BW so einen skill hat.... muss dann doch ma checken ob es net so was ähnliches bei der Sorc gibt... 

Aber der BW wird irgendwie immer sympatischer XD


----------



## Klos1 (7. Januar 2009)

Jemix schrieb:


> Natürlich sind der Sorc und der BW DIE Fern DD`s des Spiels, ABER man kann den Charakter auch als kompletten Supporter spielen wenn man mag, es gibt genug Taktiken und Skillungen von denen deine Mitstreiter was haben. So spielen ihn die wenigsten oder vielleicht auch niemand, aber es ist dennoch möglich!
> Und wenn du meinst dass der Sorc kein Schaden macht dann biste entweder nicht LvL 40,verskillt oder kommst mit der Klasse nicht wirklich gut klar. Man muss sich schon bisschen überlegen welche Taktiken kann ich mit welcher Skillung gut gebrauchen und welche Moralfähigkeiten use ich und in welchen Situationen. Wenn man einen Sorc halbherzig spielt und einfach denkt der muss nur DMG machen mehr nicht dann spielste echt die falsche Klasse meines Erachtens.
> Und tut mir bitte einen gefallen, messt euren DMG nicht an einem Tank wie Eisenbrecher. Wer auf die castet (es sei denn sie sind alleine) hat das Spiel noch nicht verstanden. Sucht mal Ziele wie Hexenjäger, Maschninisten oder am besten Stoffies und schaut mal wie der Balken sich bewegt.



Weil es ja so schwer ist, den Wizz zu spielen oder man hier soviel verskillen kann. Ein paar Tasten drücken kann ich auch und ich bin auch des Lesens mächtig.
Meinst du, ich sitze wie ein Halbzombie vor dem Schirm und spamme einfach nur immer eine Taste? Man muss wahrlich kein Pro-Gamer sein, um War spielen zu können.

Das ist schon alles sehr eingängig. Und 5 Meter geradeaus denken schaff ich auch noch.

Klar gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen einen Pro-Gamer und mir. Aber das trifft auf dich bestimmt auch zu. Wenn ich aber der Ansicht bin, mein Wizz macht zuwenig dmg, dann liegt das nicht daran, daß ich zu blöd bin, mir zu merken, was die doch recht überschaubare Anzahl meiner Zauber bewirkt.

Und das hat auch nichts mit Taktik zu tun. Ein Zauber macht ganz einfach den Schaden, den er eben macht. Und der müsste meiner Meinung nach in manchen Fällen höher sein. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Jemix (7. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Weil es ja so schwer ist, den Wizz zu spielen oder man hier soviel verskillen kann. Ein paar Tasten drücken kann ich auch und ich bin auch des Lesens mächtig.
> Meinst du, ich sitze wie ein Halbzombie vor dem Schirm und spamme einfach nur immer eine Taste? Man muss wahrlich kein Pro-Gamer sein, um War spielen zu können.




Ja man kann sich verskillen. Ich erklärs dir weil ich heute meinen sozialen Tag habe!
Ein Sorc Stf 40 meckert rum dass er nicht genug Single DMG macht. Nach einigen Fragen zu seiner Skillung stellt sich heraus, dass er auf AE geskillt ist und somit sein Single Target DMG darunter leidet.
Du siehst es geht ganz einfach sich zu verskillen, es kommt halt immer drauf an was man mit dem Charakter will und wie man ihn skillt.
Und zum Thema Halbzombie sag ich dir ganz ehrlich, dass ich das bei dir wirklich glaube oder du halt verskillt bist wenn du dich über den Single Target Dmg beschwerst. 
Und nu flame on me, ich steh drauf! xD

MfG
JeMiX


----------



## Senubirath (7. Januar 2009)

Leuts net streiten... sonst is der Thread sehr schnell dicht...

Ggf macht das unter euch aus, gibt ja die pm funktion hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rauron (7. Januar 2009)

Jemix schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Skill zu tun?
> Das ist völliger Schwachsinn!
> Ein Zauber den man seit LvL 1 hat und mit 40 kaum noch gebrauchen kann hat sowas von garnichts mit Skill zu tun, sondern ist einfach nur schade!
> Ausserdem ist die Formel für den DMG auch von der Castzeit sehr stark abhängig, d.h. weniger Castzeit = weniger DMG. Und das würde ich gern in Kauf nehmen.
> ...


Wie gesagt, es handelt sich nciht um einen "Hauptzauber". Es ist ein Zauber, der in bestimmten Situationen sinnvoll, in anderen allerdings nicht sinnvoll ist. Zauber mit hoher Castzeit sind effektiver (z.B. hohe DPS, niedrige AP-Kosten, hohe Range, niedriger Selfdmg etc.), können dementsprechend aber nicht immer eingesetzt werden. 
Grundsätzlich sind alle Fähigkeiten so aufgebaut, dass sie alle in bestimmten Situationen Sinn machen. Die Fähigkeit, die überall und immer zum Einsatz kommt bzw. kommen kann, gibt es nicht und wirds auch nicht geben.


----------



## lobocop (7. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Und das hat auch nichts mit Taktik zu tun. Ein Zauber macht ganz einfach den Schaden, den er eben macht. Und der müsste meiner Meinung nach in manchen Fällen höher sein. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Ist halt Unfug, mit der richtigen Skillungen machst du nunmal mehr Schaden als mit einer falschen, dass inkludiert nicht zwangsweise Schwachköpfe die AE skillen und sich dann wundern das FB keinen Schaden macht, vielmehr Situationsbedingt falsche Skillung.

Gear ist auch nicht so ganz unwichtig, und Taktik sowie Positioning bringen dich dazu auch den Schaden auszuteilen und nicht dauernd im Dreck zu liegen.


----------



## Schambambel (7. Januar 2009)

Ich spiele zwar keinen Zauberer aber ich hau se regelmäßig um. Und bei allem Gerede hier muss ich mal sagen, dass viele einfach schlecht spielen. In eine feindliche Gruppe reinzurennen und vielleicht noch 1 aoe herauszubekommen (die nicht mal nennenswert Schaden macht...), bevor man praktisch instant umfällt ist nicht sehr sinnvoll. Genau so wenig sinnvoll ist es, sich als Zauberer aus seiner Gruppe zu entfernen. Solo reißt ihr eh nix^^
Aber mal was Generelles: Übermächtige Onehitter waren in WAR niemals vorgesehen^^ Und von wegen keinen Dmg... Was ich da als abbekomm ist verglichen mit dem was ich als Dmg-Tank rausbring gigantisch. Falsche Spielweise trägt auch einen großen Anteil daran, wenns mit euren Caster nicht so recht klappt. Eigentlich solltet ihr im Mittelfeld eurer Gruppe stehen und zusammen mit den anderen Ranged-Kämpfern das Hauptunterstützungsziel focussen. Das geht dann auch down wie nix, ob mit Heiler hinten dran oder nicht. Klar, maximale Dmg-Zahlen erreicht ihr so nicht, aber wenn euch nur daran liegt, solltet ihr vielleicht n anderes Spiel probieren.

Just my 5 Cent^^


----------



## wh173y (7. Januar 2009)

ich habe mir einige posts durchgelesen (nicht alle, dafür reicht meine zeit einfach nicht - kann also sein,d ass ich was sachen wiederhole, die schon gepostet wurden) und muss sagen, dass ich dem OP recht gebe. mittlerweile habe ich eine level 40 zauberin mit RR41, volles auslöscher set und dot/direktschaden skillung, die ich in letzter zeit verstauben lasse - eben aus den primär in den ersten posts erwähnten sachen (zu schnell in den dreck liegen, gegen keine klasse auch nur irgendwas ausrichten usw.)

dass immer wieder unterstrichen wird, dass war online ein gruppenspiel ist verstehe ich nicht, wenn ich mir zum beispiel mal gameplayvideos vom weißen löwen oder hexenjäger anschaue. keine der beiden klassen braucht eine gruppe um effektiv zu sein. sei es nun 1on1 in den rvr gebieten oder auch szenarios.

ich lasse ja deshalb auch meine zauberin immer öfter stehen und spiele auf einem anderen server mit einem hexenjäger. da muss ich sagen, dass mein damage-output höher ist, meine killrate höher und es passiert auch mal - oh wunder - dass ich aus einem kampf lebend entkomme.

mein feuerzauberer macht mir auch nicht wirklich den spaß, den er mir gemacht hat - habe ebenfalls einen twink auf einem anderen server - jedoch kommts mir so vor als ob ich mit dem einen höheren schadensoutput und bessere cc fähigkeiten habe als mit der zauberin.

auf jeden fall werde ich ab jetzt öfter mit dem hexenjäger spielen, meine zauberin macht mir in dem jetzigen zustand einfach keinen spaß mehr.


----------



## lobocop (7. Januar 2009)

wieviele deiner tollen Twinks sind denn schon 40 ?


----------



## heretik (7. Januar 2009)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Ich spiele zwar keinen Zauberer aber ich hau se regelmäßig um. Und bei allem Gerede hier muss ich mal sagen, dass viele einfach schlecht spielen



Und damit sind wir auch schon beim wesentlichen Punkt hinter den meisten Beschwerden über schlechte Klassen angelangt: schlechte Spieler.

Ich könnte mich immer schier totlachen wenn ich in diversen Foren les BWs haben zu wenig CC und im Szenario dann BWs auf mich zustürmen und versuchen mich wegzubombem... oder wie angewurzelt stehen bleiben währe ich über das halbe Schlachtfeld auf sie zulaufe und dann plötzlich hektisch rumhüpfen wenn ich bei ihnen angekommen bin.

Intelligente Spielweise geht über das Abwechseln von drei Knöpfen raus und hat wenig mit der jeweiligen Klasse zu tun.


----------



## Schambambel (7. Januar 2009)

wh173y schrieb:


> ich lasse ja deshalb auch meine zauberin immer öfter stehen und spiele auf einem anderen server mit einem hexenjäger. da muss ich sagen, dass mein damage-output höher ist, meine killrate höher und es passiert auch mal - oh wunder - dass ich aus einem kampf lebend entkomme.



Also den Umstieg versteh ich jetzt mal gar nicht, du bist damit vom Umfaller Nr. 2 auf den Umfaller Nr. 1 umgestiegen^^ Nicht nur dass der Hexenjäger genau so wenig aushält wie Feuermagier und Co. nein, er muss auch noch direkt in die feindliche Gruppe oO... Also ich und meine Leute freuen uns immer tierisch über diese geschenkten Kills^^


----------



## heretik (7. Januar 2009)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Also den Umstieg versteh ich jetzt mal gar nicht, du bist damit vom Umfaller Nr. 2 auf den Umfaller Nr. 1 umgestiegen^^ Nicht nur dass der Hexenjäger genau so wenig aushält wie Feuermagier und Co. nein, er muss auch noch direkt in die feindliche Gruppe oO... Also ich und meine Leute freuen uns immer tierisch über diese geschenkten Kills^^



Als Held des Szenarios © musst du nicht in die feindliche Gruppe, weil du direkt ums Eck vom gegnerischen Spawn einzelne Spieler abgankst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, die beiden Tarnerklassen haben durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung... wenn sie, wie bei allen Klassen, mit einem Hauch Hirn gespielt werden. Und sich mittel in nem feindlichen Rudel beim Heiler zu enttarnen und krampfhaft versuchen, den noch kleinzukriegen, während ne komplette Gruppe auf einen einhackt, gehört da nicht dazu. Ich vermute ja einige müssen sich erst noch an die Spielweise ohne Buffbot gewöhnen, wenn ich mir anschaue, wie oft sowas noch vorkommt.


----------



## Syane (7. Januar 2009)

Richtig ..oder dur rennst in ne Volle destro warband rein (Im stealth natürlich) die sich an einem Schlachtfeldziel befinden ..und retapst es während du dich in einen gegner einstellst (funktioniert manchmal) ...und sahnst die punkte ab ...danach machst du auf dich aufmerksam in dem du entweder einen tötest ...oder beim versuch stirbst.

Im Scenario mit zwei Heilern am arsch bist du als WH der Held ...in dem du einfach alle stoffies umkloppst ... 

im 1on1 gehe ich in 80% der fälle gegen deff choosen o.ä Tankklasen als Sieger hervor ...warum? Weil der Hexenjäger es kann ...Womit? Mit Recht ...wenn die Tanks zu schlecht spielen obwohl diese die natürlichen todesfeinde sein sollten.


----------



## Schambambel (7. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> im 1on1 gehe ich in 80% der fälle gegen deff choosen o.ä Tankklasen als Sieger hervor ...warum? Weil der Hexenjäger es kann ...Womit? Mit Recht ...wenn die Tanks zu schlecht spielen obwohl diese die natürlichen todesfeinde sein sollten.



Hä? Du haust Dmg-Tanks weg? Kann man seinen so schlecht spielen als das DAS möglich ist? Hab ich noch nie erlebt, nicht mal ansatzweise  und lass ich auch einfach mal nicht weiter kommentiert so stehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azael_hergig (7. Januar 2009)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Ich spiele zwar keinen Zauberer aber ich hau se regelmäßig um. Und bei allem Gerede hier muss ich mal sagen, dass viele einfach schlecht spielen. In eine feindliche Gruppe reinzurennen und vielleicht noch 1 aoe herauszubekommen (die nicht mal nennenswert Schaden macht...), bevor man praktisch instant umfällt ist nicht sehr sinnvoll. Genau so wenig sinnvoll ist es, sich als Zauberer aus seiner Gruppe zu entfernen. Solo reißt ihr eh nix^^
> Aber mal was Generelles: Übermächtige Onehitter waren in WAR niemals vorgesehen^^ Und von wegen keinen Dmg... Was ich da als abbekomm ist verglichen mit dem was ich als Dmg-Tank rausbring gigantisch. Falsche Spielweise trägt auch einen großen Anteil daran, wenns mit euren Caster nicht so recht klappt. Eigentlich solltet ihr im Mittelfeld eurer Gruppe stehen und zusammen mit den anderen Ranged-Kämpfern das Hauptunterstützungsziel focussen. Das geht dann auch down wie nix, ob mit Heiler hinten dran oder nicht. Klar, maximale Dmg-Zahlen erreicht ihr so nicht, aber wenn euch nur daran liegt, solltet ihr vielleicht n anderes Spiel probieren.



genau das ist es: schlechte spielweise!


----------



## Syane (7. Januar 2009)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Hä? Du haust Dmg-Tanks weg? Kann man seinen so schlecht spielen als das DAS möglich ist? Hab ich noch nie erlebt, nicht mal ansatzweise  und lass ich auch einfach mal nicht weiter kommentiert so stehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Da steht zwar "deff" ...aber denke das ist egal .... mit dots und stuns/nem trank  50% schadens reduce (wobei der Trank nur bei guten spielern gebraucht wird) pack ichn lvl 40 tank ja...sollte nur den ersten schlag haben.


----------



## Senubirath (7. Januar 2009)

Stimmt schon das ein hexenjäger nen Choosen oder auch Blackorc killen kann

Habe icch aber als WH nur 2 ma gepackt^^ un das eine war ein afk ziel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das is net das problem... liegt alles im first hit... wird der versaut muss man hoffen den gegner doch down zu bekommen.

Aber mit dem richtigen gegebenheiten is alles möglich


----------



## jeNoova (7. Januar 2009)

Es ist echt schlimm so nen Thread zu lesen, der TE findet nur das seine Klasse ein bisschen zu wenig dmg macht imo ( Nicht das er nicht alles im alleingang umhaut ) Und schon kommen MASSENHAFT flames, echt heftig °_°


----------



## heretik (7. Januar 2009)

jeNoova schrieb:


> Es ist echt schlimm so nen Thread zu lesen, der TE findet nur das seine Klasse ein bisschen zu wenig dmg macht imo ( Nicht das er nicht alles im alleingang umhaut ) Und schon kommen MASSENHAFT flames, echt heftig °_°



JEDER findet, dass seine Klasse ein bisschen zu wenig Schaden macht / aushält / heilt usw. Aber nicht jeder macht extra nen Thread dafür auf.


----------



## Schambambel (7. Januar 2009)

jeNoova schrieb:


> Es ist echt schlimm so nen Thread zu lesen, der TE findet nur das seine Klasse ein bisschen zu wenig dmg macht imo ( Nicht das er nicht alles im alleingang umhaut ) Und schon kommen MASSENHAFT flames, echt heftig °_°



Nur weil ich sag, dass viele schlecht spielen, ist das kein Flamen. Ich hab nur aus "Caster-Killer-Sichtweise" geschildert, was es mir immer so leicht macht. Wenn ich seh, was da viele Caster verzapfen und sich den anderen selbst auf dem Silbertablett servieren... Skillung hin oder her, das ist einfach schlechte Spielweise^^


----------



## jeNoova (7. Januar 2009)

Ich meine mehr dieses "GEH WOW SPIELEN" "WAR IST TEAMWORK ES GIBT KEINE KLASSE DIE ALLES ALLEINE PWNEN KANN" etc. find ich immer soooooooooo lustig bei WAR


----------



## mendiger (7. Januar 2009)

vielleicht passt die caster-rolle auch nicht zu dir


----------



## Denuur (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo, melde mich hier zum ersten mal, Grund dafür ist dieser Thread weil ich sehr interassant finde was andere Spieler zu diesem Thema sagen. Da ich selber einen Feuermagier spiele und aus Erfahrung sagen kann das die Eindrücke vom Threadverfasser auch bei mir so ähnlich Gefühlt werden. Wie gesagt "gefühlt!" ,sicher muss man sagen das die Castenklassen im SZ sehr schnell fallen wenn sie nicht auf passen und die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen aber der DMG von denen ist gut. Ich finde zumindest dasm im SZ bei mir nur der Frust dadurch entsteht das etwas mit einigen Skills der Nahkämpfer nicht hinhaut, ganz besonders diesen die einen zu Boden werfen weil ich muss feststellen das sie einen locker aus 40 Fuß Entfernung und mehr umhauen, da frag ich mich doch was haben die für lange Gliedmaßen oder riesen Waffen. Dadurch kommt man ja kaum zum casten weil man schon am boden liegt und unterbrochen ist bevor der eigentliche "Nahkämpfer" überhaupt in Reichweite ist . Hmm naja ich dachte immer die Caster wären diejenigen mit Range Dmg aber so irrt man sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich muss auch denjenigen zustimmen die sagen im PvP muss man als Caster immer in Bewegung bleiben, leider vergessen viele das der Gegner das auch tut und ich nun mal nicht immer casten kann wenn ich nicht direkte Sichtlinie zum Gegner hab da hilft mir nunmal nix anderes als doch mal kurz stehen bleiben um zu casten, sicherlich sollte es dann keiner sein der gleich 3s braucht, aber wie schon erwähnt die anderen bleiben ja auch nicht stehen und schwups ist man umzingelt und weg ist man. Worauf ich doch gleich mal zum viel erwähnten Zitat "WAR ist ein Gruppenspiel" kommen muss, ist ja ein schöner Gedanke das alles und schön wenn ihr das so empfindet aber ich muss auch sagen im Spiel ist es leider nicht immer so, wenn man mit Freunden unterwegs ist, ja da stimmt es aber im Random SZ ne nicht wirklich, dabei beziehe ich mich hauptsächlich auf die Nahkämpfer, schön das ihr immer so weit in die Gegner rennt und da Rumkloppt aber guckt ihr auch mal nach hinten was bei den Castern los ist, meistens nein aber sich dann rumjammern wenn man keine Unterstüzung oder Heal bekommt, weil die Caster im Dreck liegen, niedergestreckt von den gegnerischen Nahkämpfern und wer einen Caster spielt kennt das sicher wenn man von 2 Hexenkriegerinnen oder Hexenjäger oder einer Horde Tanks attackiert wird, da ist dann Enden im Gelände mit einem, da hat man zumindest als Source oder Feuermagier nicht viel zu melden. Das sind dann so die Momente wo ich  mir auch wünsche mehr Dmg zu machen oder bessere Deff skills zu haben aber im grossen und ganzen bin ich mit dem meinem Feuermagier sehr zufrieden und spiele ihn sehr gern, man muss eben sich  der Situation anpassen und nicht immer nur Stur eine Linie fahren, heisst die Skillung den Umständen anpassen. Und sicher ist WAR noch nicht perfekt ausbalanciert dazu ist es zu neu,hoffe nur das Mythic nicht zu viel an den Skills rumdoktert wie in anderen spielen es so der Fall ist, denn eigentlich stimmt schon die Wirkung von vielen Skills,so das niemand zu übermächtig wird oder eine Klassen nicht mehr spielbar wird. So das reicht erstmal dazu war auch lang genug gelabert dazu.


----------



## Araminta (8. Januar 2009)

Aus dem Tagebuch einer Zauberin... Da reite ich gestern durch die Chaos Wüste da steht hinter einem Stein ein Ordler... hmmm nagut hast zwar eh kaum ne chance 1:1 aber versuch es halt.... hehe der ist AFK... ich voll drauf mit meinen 6800 Leben rotze alles raus an schaden was geht.... nach ca 10-15 sec ist er down und ich habe überlebt mit 3200 Leben^^


----------



## Astravall (8. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> (...) oder wie angewurzelt stehen bleiben währe ich über das halbe Schlachtfeld auf sie zulaufe und dann plötzlich hektisch rumhüpfen wenn ich bei ihnen angekommen bin.
> 
> Intelligente Spielweise geht über das Abwechseln von drei Knöpfen raus und hat wenig mit der jeweiligen Klasse zu tun.



Warum sollte ich mit etwas Heilung im Rücken auch nicht angewurzelt stehen bleiben? Solange du als einzelner Tank auf mich zustürmst werfe ich erst mal meine Dots auf dich und verlangsame dich mit dem Channelsnare ... sobald du an mir dran bist ist meist Moral 1 aufgeladen (im Pulk sowieso) und ich werfe dich wieder zurück ... die meisten Tanks rennen dann immernoch auf mich zu ohne zu merken dass sie noch immer ausser Heilreichweite ihrer Heiler sind und dann ist es meist eh zu spät weil Tank tot.

Oder wenn ich einen Heiler im Visir hab ignoriere ich dich auch komplett und werfe nur meinen Nebel an (50% Weniger schaden von deiner Seite auf mich) und konzentriere mich weiter auf den Feindheiler.

Von einem Tank wegrennen ist so ziemlich das dämlichste was du machen kannst denn entkommen kann man eh nicht ... die scheiss wurfdolche/axte machen sogar nicht unbedeutend schaden wenn man sie dir in den Rücken wirft und snare bekommt man eh ab ... und Feuerkäfig? Dass ich net lache da ist der Tank innerhalb 1 sekunde wieder raus weil er sich entweder durch Fähigkeiten befreit oder einer der eigenen Mitspieler Schaden an ihm verursacht und nen Snare hab ich sowieso drauf wenn er schon soweit an mir dran ist als dass Feuerkäfig wirken würde.

MfG Michael


----------



## heretik (8. Januar 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Tank




Ah sorry, ich hatte ganz vergessen dass ich nen Tank spiele.


----------



## zadros (8. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> JEDER findet, dass seine Klasse ein bisschen zu wenig Schaden macht / aushält / heilt usw. Aber nicht jeder macht extra nen Thread dafür auf.



Ich finde eher dass der Squigtreiba seit dem patch zu viel schaden macht, denn nun kann jeder Gimp mit ihm rocken xD


----------



## Yronnyn (8. Januar 2009)

Denuur schrieb:


> Hallo, melde mich hier zum ersten mal, Grund dafür ist dieser Thread weil ich sehr interassant finde was andere Spieler zu diesem Thema sagen. Da ich selber einen Feuermagier spiele und aus Erfahrung sagen kann das die Eindrücke vom Threadverfasser auch bei mir so ähnlich Gefühlt werden. Wie gesagt "gefühlt!" ,sicher muss man sagen das die Castenklassen im SZ sehr schnell fallen wenn sie nicht auf passen und die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen aber der DMG von denen ist gut. Ich finde zumindest dasm im SZ bei mir nur der Frust dadurch entsteht das etwas mit einigen Skills der Nahkämpfer nicht hinhaut, ganz besonders diesen die einen zu Boden werfen weil ich muss feststellen das sie einen locker aus 40 Fuß Entfernung und mehr umhauen, da frag ich mich doch was haben die für lange Gliedmaßen oder riesen Waffen. Dadurch kommt man ja kaum zum casten weil man schon am boden liegt und unterbrochen ist bevor der eigentliche "Nahkämpfer" überhaupt in Reichweite ist . Hmm naja ich dachte immer die Caster wären diejenigen mit Range Dmg aber so irrt man sich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ahhhahaha Augenkrebs.

BTT:

Skill over Char. Mehr sage ich dazu nicht.


----------



## Astravall (8. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ah sorry, ich hatte ganz vergessen dass ich nen Tank spiele.



Oh entschuldige Chaosbarbar? Naja auch gut ... hält wenigstens weniger aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ihr seid trotzdem nervig mit heranziehen ... zum Glück hab ich nen Spruch mit Niederwerfen um das erst mal zu unterbinden.

MfG Michael


----------



## paxa (8. Januar 2009)

Flexaroni schrieb:


> Finde es echt spannend, wie ihr geskillt seid, erzählt mir mehr davon plx +++
> 
> Zu den Schlaumeiern, die meinen man sollte nicht auf Tank casten:
> da habt ihr Vollkommen recht, Tank zu zerstören ist die Aufgabe der Melee DDs, nein Moment, der Heiler! Oder waren es doch die Tanks? Oh moment, es waren die Fernkampf DDs!
> ...




hehe selten so einen schmarn übern maschinist gelesen zeig mir doch bitte mal die 2 stuns =)


----------



## Jemix (8. Januar 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Oh entschuldige Chaosbarbar? Naja auch gut ... hält wenigstens weniger aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du den Chaosbarbar als Caster wegen heranziehen magst wirst du den Weissen Löwen lieben! /ironie off


----------



## zadros (8. Januar 2009)

Weisser Löwe ist toll ... nen Sprung der einen Instant zum Gegner bringt mit 0 cooldown und nen Ziehbuff mit 100 fuß reichweite auf den löwen, der, sobald er drauf ist, auch für 150 fuß zieht man ergo also nicht aus der reichweite rennen kann ....

gruß,
zad


----------



## ErebusX (8. Januar 2009)

paxa schrieb:


> hehe selten so einen schmarn übern maschinist gelesen zeig mir doch bitte mal die 2 stuns =)




Typisches Geseier eines BWs, der nie gemerkt hat, dass er die stärksten CCS aller Stoffie-DDs hat. Einige BWs meinen ja auch immer noch, dass sie schlechtere CCs hätten als ein MAgus.


----------



## blitzZzi (8. Januar 2009)

Also ich empfand früher caster immer als langweilig weil ich mehr der Offtankhaudrauf war aber bei WAR machen sie mir seid der Open Beta total viel spaß!!!


----------



## Rauron (8. Januar 2009)

Zur schlechten Spielweise: Ja, ich seh auch andauernd BW und Sorcs, die nur ihre Bolts casten und ranstürmende Gegner irgendwie gar nicht zur Kenntnis nehmen... Muss doch jedem klar sein, dass der anstürmende White Lion oder Chaosbarb nicht schon nach 2 3-Sekunden-Casts umkippt. Trotzdem bleiben ca. 80% der Caster einfach stehen ... ich versteh das echt nicht. Selbst mit Heilung im Rücken sollte man niemals einen Gegner in Nahkampfrange zu sich kommen lassen, schnell hat man den Snare drauf und schon fokust schon der nächste Gegner auf einen drauf, weil man als BW/Sorc eh Lieblingsziel von jedem ist, spätestens wenn der zweite Gegner dann auf einen einhackt, kann der Heiler meist machen was er will, hochgeheilt bekommt er den Caster dann nicht mehr.
Gerade der BW (weiss nicht wies bei der Sorc aussieht) hat so ein großes Repertoire von Instant-Casts ... aber ich glaube, den meisten fehlt leider die Koordination gleichzeitig zu casten und sich zu bewegen.


----------



## zadros (8. Januar 2009)

Rauron schrieb:


> Gerade der BW (weiss nicht wies bei der Sorc aussieht) hat so ein großes Repertoire von Instant-Casts ... aber ich glaube, den meisten fehlt leider die Koordination gleichzeitig zu casten und sich zu bewegen.



Sorcs ham leider kaum CC und instant casts


----------



## Astravall (8. Januar 2009)

Rauron schrieb:


> Zur schlechten Spielweise: Ja, ich seh auch andauernd BW und Sorcs, die nur ihre Bolts casten und ranstürmende Gegner irgendwie gar nicht zur Kenntnis nehmen... Muss doch jedem klar sein, dass der anstürmende White Lion oder Chaosbarb nicht schon nach 2 3-Sekunden-Casts umkippt. Trotzdem bleiben ca. 80% der Caster einfach stehen ... ich versteh das echt nicht. Selbst mit Heilung im Rücken sollte man niemals einen Gegner in Nahkampfrange zu sich kommen lassen, schnell hat man den Snare drauf und schon fokust schon der nächste Gegner auf einen drauf, weil man als BW/Sorc eh Lieblingsziel von jedem ist, spätestens wenn der zweite Gegner dann auf einen einhackt, kann der Heiler meist machen was er will, hochgeheilt bekommt er den Caster dann nicht mehr.
> Gerade der BW (weiss nicht wies bei der Sorc aussieht) hat so ein großes Repertoire von Instant-Casts ... aber ich glaube, den meisten fehlt leider die Koordination gleichzeitig zu casten und sich zu bewegen.



Tja blos jucken einen Tank die paar Instantdots auch nicht ... richtig Schaden mache ich als DOT-geskillter Feuerzauberer nur mit dem Channelzauber und dazu muss ich ganze 10 sekunden rumstehen und darf mich nicht bewegen.

MfG Michael


----------



## Schambambel (8. Januar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Sorcs ham leider kaum CC und instant casts



Genau deswegen sollten sie auch nicht erst dann weglaufen, wenn sie nen dicken Ork an der Backe haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich auf einen Feuermagier zulauf, weiß ich ganz genau, dass er stehen bleibt, bis ich bei ihm bin. Dann macht er seinen komischen Root und läuft weg... denkt er^^ Ich weiß das natürlich schon und mein Finger ist schon auf der Moloch-Taste, die dann auch sofort gedrückt wird. Snare, bämbämbäm, tot^^ Glaub Feuermagier können einen zwar auch wegschleudern, aber das erleb ich so selten, dass ich nicht sicher bin obs nicht doch von jemand anders kam.
Generell sind Caster und Hexenjäger meine Lieblingstargets, vermutlich die von allen Dmg-Tanks + DDs. Der Hexenjäger steht bei mir sogar noch ganz oben, weil ihm muss ich nicht nachlaufen, der kommt von allein. Und während er wild, wie'n Bekloppter um mich rumlaufen will, hab ich alle Zeit der Welt in Ruhe meine Combos zu drücken.

Edit:


Astravall schrieb:


> Tja blos jucken einen Tank die paar Instantdots auch nicht ... richtig Schaden mache ich als DOT-geskillter Feuerzauberer nur mit dem Channelzauber und dazu muss ich ganze 10 sekunden rumstehen und darf mich nicht bewegen.



Es geht auch nicht nur darum jemand solo down zu bekommen. Wenn du tot bist machst nämlich gar keinen Schaden mehr. Wenns also die Situation nicht erlaubt, musst halt aufhören zu casten und laufen.
Euer Problem bei der Ordnung ist wohl, dass eure Gruppen immer so aussehen: 1/3 Feuermagier, 1/3 Hexenjäger und 1/3 Heiler + Rest. Und ich leg meine Hand ins Feuer, dass 9 von 10 Sz-Gruppen so aussehen. Eure vielen Heiler bringen euch nix, wenn ihr nur Umfaller in der Gruppe habt. Die Mischung machts. Wir bei der Zerstörung haben oft nur einen max 2 Heiler, weil die da nicht so beliebt sind und trotzdem reichts zu 80% der Fälle aus, weil wir genug Tanks haben.


----------



## Rauron (8. Januar 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Tja blos jucken einen Tank die paar Instantdots auch nicht ...


Im 1vs1 jucken die ihn wohl, weil er wenn überhaupt seine Wurfaxt einsetzen kann, sonst keinen Schaden macht. Als BW kann man soweit laufen wie man will, der Tank kann einen nicht einholen.
Im Gruppe vs Gruppe wird der Tank zwangsläufig durch die Gegnergruppe durchlaufen müssen. In den meisten Fällen sucht sich der Tank dann ein neues Ziel, man kann dann also ungehindert FullDmg auf ihn fahren, oder er ist schon so weit von seinen Heilern weg, dass die Grp ihn umhaut.
Eklig sind eigentlich nur die Stealther, da man sie nicht ankommen sieht. Aber bei denen ists halt so gewollt, da braucht man Teamplay um sowas zu überleben.


----------



## lobocop (8. Januar 2009)

> Genau deswegen sollten sie auch nicht erst dann weglaufen, wenn sie nen dicken Ork an der Backe haben. biggrin.gif Wenn ich auf einen Feuermagier zulauf, weiß ich ganz genau, dass er stehen bleibt, bis ich bei ihm bin. Dann macht er seinen komischen Root und läuft weg... denkt er^^ Ich weiß das natürlich schon und mein Finger ist schon auf der Moloch-Taste, die dann auch sofort gedrückt wird. Snare, bämbämbäm, tot^^ Glaub Feuermagier können einen zwar auch wegschleudern, aber das erleb ich so selten, dass ich nicht sicher bin obs nicht doch von jemand anders kam.



Firemages haben einen Snare, 2 Knockbacks, 1 Knockdown und einen Slow sowie nen Aoe Stun und nen Single Target stun 

Scheiße sowenig cc .....


----------



## Schambambel (8. Januar 2009)

lobocop schrieb:


> Firemages haben einen Snare, 2 Knockbacks, 1 Knockdown und einen Slow sowie nen Aoe Stun und nen Single Target stun
> 
> Scheiße sowenig cc .....



Vor dem Hintergrund ist es noch viel bedenklicher, dass ich praktisch immer an sie rankomm. Wo wir wieder beim Thema schlechte Spielweise wären^^ ...und es dreht sich und dreht sich und dreht sich und...


----------



## ErebusX (8. Januar 2009)

lobocop schrieb:


> Firemages haben einen Snare, 2 Knockbacks, 1 Knockdown und einen Slow sowie nen Aoe Stun und nen Single Target stun
> 
> Scheiße sowenig cc .....



Da fehlt noch der silence, was für einige viele Klassen auch ein CC darstellt.


----------



## Flexaroni (9. Januar 2009)

lobocop schrieb:


> Firemages haben einen Snare, 2 Knockbacks, 1 Knockdown und einen Slow sowie nen Aoe Stun und nen Single Target stun
> 
> Scheiße sowenig cc .....




also erstmal hast du den snare 2 mal genannt, 2. haben firemages keinen snare (ein snare für den ich über die gesamte dauer stehen muss ist kein cc). der stun und der knockdown sind auch der selbe spell, aber wenn man es zwei mal nennt sieht es nach mehr aus ne? einer der knockbacks sowie der stun sind deep in einem tree, man hat also nur jeweils eines davon, der 2. knockback und der ae stun sind moral fähigkeiten, man hat also ebenfalls nur eines davon zu verfügung, wenn überhaupt rdy.

es gelang mir also mit hilfe des antitrollschemas den cc des mage zu verkürzen auf:

root, silence, stun oder knockback oder gar nichts, ae stun oder knockback

damn, davon werden sich hexen und irgendwelche orcs sicher aufhalten lassen, vor allem da stun und knockback den selben immu timer haben.

aber schön zu sehen, dass gleich wieder paar leute auf den troll anspringen und mit pöbeln, ohne nach zu denken, so wird ne diskussion draus nehm ich an.


----------



## zadros (9. Januar 2009)

Vor allem auch weil die immu timer ja SOOOO toll funktionieren - ich mache konzentrierten Verstand an und werd trotzdem silenced ... ich hab immunity auf silence und werd trotzdem wieder silenced nebenbei funktioniert der zelotensilence ja mal überhaupt net -.-


----------



## Rogar (9. Januar 2009)

immer wieder nen lacher wert der topic

vielleicht sollte hier einige leute auch mal ne andere klasse spielen um zu merken wie nervig die magier sind.

sie haben genau die richtige stärke. wenn ich nicht aufpasse klatscht mich der caster genauso schnell weg wie er selber stirbt. das kann ihm keine andere klasse nachmachen. frag mal nen hk/hj wie viel schaden er an einem tank macht..
und der steht meisten nicht so lange wie nen caster...naja klingt für mich wie immer nach flame4klassenpush

einfach so lange weiter machen bis mythic zu blizzard mutiert....


----------



## Astravall (9. Januar 2009)

lobocop schrieb:


> Firemages haben einen Snare, 2 Knockbacks, 1 Knockdown und einen Slow sowie nen Aoe Stun und nen Single Target stun
> 
> Scheiße sowenig cc .....



Hmm ... so ein schwachsinn ... das meiste hab ich nicht gleichzeitig weil der AoE Knockback z.b. Tief in der AoE-Linie (mindesten 14 Punkte investieren) liegt der andere (singletarget) ist Moralfertigkeit und maximal alle 60 sekunden verfügbar. Den 'snare' habe ich auch nur wenn ich in der DOT Linie Skille bei meinem 10 Sekunden channelzauber und muss dabei auch noch stehen bleiben da ist nix mit wegrennen. den 3sekunden Knockdown bekomme ich auch nur wenn ich min 14 Punkte in die DOT-Linie stecke. Da ist nix mit wegrennen. AoE und Singeltarget Stun sind Moralfertigkeiten da muss ich auch erst mal entsprechende Moral bereit haben und die gehen dann alle 60sekunden ... also alle 60 sekunden kann ich (genug Moral vorausgesetzt) Single knockback ODER singestun ODER AoE Stun machen. Was bleibt? der AoE root der erst wirkt wenn der Tank auf NAHKAMPFREICHWEITE schon dran ist und dort einen mit Silence, Zauberspruch Unterbrechung und/oder snare nervt und dann sich lockerflockig mit seinen Fähigkeiten aus root befreit oder einer der Mitspieler garantiert drauf haut.

Aber hauptsache einfach mal alles aufzählen was theoretisch möglich wäre damit es nach möglichst viel aussieht. 

Nein ... weglaufen habe ich schon laaaaange aufgegeben ... da stehen die chancen höher den Tank im Nahkampf zu besiegen als erfolgreich flüchten zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Lieber versuche ich die gegnerischen Heiler (eventuell im Assist) zu beschäftigen/tot zu bekommen während ein Tank auf mir hängt.

MfG Michael


----------



## Flexaroni (9. Januar 2009)

Rogar schrieb:


> wenn ich nicht aufpasse klatscht mich der caster genauso schnell weg wie er selber stirbt. das kann ihm keine andere klasse nachmachen.



oh shit, er tötet dich bevor du ihn tötest. wenn du nicht auf passt! damn, wie komplett überdrüberopendrauf balanced. wenn ich das richtig lese, ist es völlig in ordnung, dass _keine_ klasse dich töten kann, bevor sie selbst stirbt, außer natürlich der bw. 
aber auch nur, wenn du nicht aufpasst, also ich nehme an, das heißt sowas wie 'du bist afk' oder 'du spielst mit einer hand'. ja, das klingt wirklich gebalanct, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass der bw die konterklasse zu den tanks sein sollte und der schwarzorc der physische tank ist.

vielleicht solltest du
a) selber mal ne andere klasse als nen tank spielen, um wieder runter zu kommen
oder
b) nichts posten, wenn du keine ahnung hast

danke


----------



## lobocop (9. Januar 2009)

> also erstmal hast du den snare 2 mal genannt, 2. haben firemages keinen snare (ein snare für den ich über die gesamte dauer stehen muss ist kein cc). der stun und der knockdown sind auch der selbe spell, aber wenn man es zwei mal nennt sieht es nach mehr aus ne? einer der knockbacks sowie der stun sind deep in einem tree, man hat also nur jeweils eines davon, der 2. knockback und der ae stun sind moral fähigkeiten, man hat also ebenfalls nur eines davon zu verfügung, wenn überhaupt rdy.



Sorry meinte eigentlich Root nicht snare, stun und knockdown sind nicht derselbe spell, knockdown = DoT Tree und die Betäubungsspells sind Moralfähigkeiten(die ja fast nieeeeeeeeeee rdy sind)

und zumindest mit AoE-DoT Skillung haste den Snare vom Dot und den Knockback vom Aoe Tree, und der Snare ist auch nicht sinnlos denn auch wenn du dabei stehenbleiben musst, braucht der andere länger um an dich ranzukommen und kassiert dabei gleichzeitig ordentlich Schaden.



> aber schön zu sehen, dass gleich wieder paar leute auf den troll anspringen und mit pöbeln, ohne nach zu denken, so wird ne diskussion draus nehm ich an.



Naja von dir erwarte ich ja auch nicht, das du Ahnung vom Game hast, seh dich ja desöfteren im SZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Bubietmund


----------



## Schambambel (9. Januar 2009)

Flexaroni schrieb:


> oh shit, er tötet dich bevor du ihn tötest. wenn du nicht auf passt! damn, wie komplett überdrüberopendrauf balanced. wenn ich das richtig lese, ist es völlig in ordnung, dass _keine_ klasse dich töten kann, bevor sie selbst stirbt, außer natürlich der bw.



So falsch liegt er meiner Meinung nicht. Wenn ich mit meinem Ork rumrenn und z.B. Maschinist schiesst auf mich... Scheisse, das ist mir wirklich egal. Aber wenn ich merk, dass mich n Feuermagier aufm Korn hat, dann muss ich schnell was machen. Entweder ausser Sicht oder wenn er nah genug ist halt zu ihm. Aber aushalten kann man das nicht all zu lange. Wie ich schonmal gesagt habe, der Dmg den man bekommt ist brutal.
Generell ists halt so, dass man als Tank easy zu heilen ist, da man selbst auf Dmg getrimmt noch verhälltnismäßig viel HP, Widerstand und Resi hat. Vielleicht kommts manchem deshalb so vor, als würde er Tanks ned down bekommen. Aber die sind nunmal extra so, damit sie nicht so leicht umfallen, deutet das Wort doch schon an^^
Irgend jemand muss halt in der Mitte stehen und moschen. Wie ich auch schon gesagt hab, spielen halt zu viele Ordler Firemages und Hexer. Man sieht dort praktisch kaum was anderes ausser noch vielleicht Heiler. Wenns hinkommt habt ihr vielleicht ein, zwei Tanks im Sc und die nutzen meistens ihre Skills ned. Oftmals ist sinnvoller 2-3 Leute ne Klippe runterzuschleudern als sinnlos auf Platte zu dreschen, aber das seh ich bei euch so gut wie nie. Wenn dann mal einer dabei ist, der es begriffen hat, wirds auch immer gleich ungemütlich^^ Stehen bleibt, dass ihr meistens einfach keine Mitte habt. Wenn eure Magier und Hexer schon vorne stehen, tjo wer soll da noch was abhalten? Dann ist klar, dass ihr immer als erster aufs Maul bekommt^^


----------



## Rogar (9. Januar 2009)

Flexaroni schrieb:


> oh shit, er tötet dich bevor du ihn tötest. wenn du nicht auf passt! damn, wie komplett überdrüberopendrauf balanced. wenn ich das richtig lese, ist es völlig in ordnung, dass _keine_ klasse dich töten kann, bevor sie selbst stirbt, außer natürlich der bw.
> aber auch nur, wenn du nicht aufpasst, also ich nehme an, das heißt sowas wie 'du bist afk' oder 'du spielst mit einer hand'. ja, das klingt wirklich gebalanct, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass der bw die konterklasse zu den tanks sein sollte und der schwarzorc der physische tank ist.
> 
> vielleicht solltest du
> ...



und vielleicht solltest du

c)
erstmal lesen... dann denken... dann schreiben...

ich weiss ja das es recht einfach ist von sich selbst auf andere zu schliessen, ABER, ich muss dich leider enttäuschen.
ich bin ein voll deff geskillten schild tank. ich habe weder geschrieben das mich niemand töten kann noch das ich jeden tot bekomme. 
ALLERDINGS, ist der magier die EINZIGE klasse, die an einem def blackorc auch nur ansatzweise genug schaden macht um von "schnell töten" zu sprechen.

es gibt sehr viele klassen die schlichtweg vor mir weg rennen oder, wir gegenseitig den kontakt  meiden, weil es ein endloser kampf wird. man kann einen deff BO im 1on1 nicht schnell töten und manche klassen können ihn garnicht töten, und genauso ergeht es auch dem blackorc, er kann auch manche klassen nicht töten oder ihre flucht nicht verhindern.

irgendwann wirst auch du verstehen das es verschiedenen arten von balance gibt, in denen man nicht jede klasse der anderen gegenüberstellen kann und sagt die sind gleich stark, weil das spiel dann ganz einfach keinen sinn hätte.


----------



## Schambambel (9. Januar 2009)

Rogar schrieb:


> es gibt sehr viele klassen die schlichtweg vor mir weg rennen oder, wir gegenseitig den kontakt  meiden, weil es ein endloser kampf wird. man kann einen deff BO im 1on1 nicht schnell töten und manche klassen können ihn garnicht töten, und genauso ergeht es auch dem blackorc, er kann auch manche klassen nicht töten oder ihre flucht nicht verhindern.



Ich sag nur: Schwarzork vs. Sigmarpriester... Da lauf ich lieber weg oder nehm nen anderen Gegner, weil... die Zeit ist mir echt zu schade. 5 Minuten-Kampf, den ich mit relativer Sicherheit verliere... muss nicht sein^^ Würd ich Ordnung spielen (Gott behüte!) würd ich garantiert einen Sigmarpriester spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flexaroni (9. Januar 2009)

Rogar schrieb:


> irgendwann wirst auch du verstehen das es verschiedenen arten von balance gibt, in denen man nicht jede klasse der anderen gegenüberstellen kann und sagt die sind gleich stark, weil das spiel dann ganz einfach keinen sinn hätte.


stimmt, es ist ja ein schere/stein/papier prinzip, wer käme schon auf die idee hier einfach verschiedene archtypes gleich zu stellen?



Rogar schrieb:


> frag mal nen hk/hj wie viel schaden er an einem tank macht..


oops!

zu behaupten es wäre balanced, weil man, wenn der mond günstig steht ne chance gegen einen tank hat ist einfach falsch, so sollte es nicht sein. tanks sollten je nach auslegung schaden einstecken, aber nicht unzerstörbar sein. und so wie ich das sehe sollte der blackorc als rein physischer tank gegen einen firemage nicht wesentlich länger stehen, als zum beispiel ein magus oder dergleichen. 

wann ich von mir auf andere geschlossen habe, kannste mir ja nochmal genau zeigen.

danke


----------



## Flexaroni (9. Januar 2009)

lobocop schrieb:


> Naja von dir erwarte ich ja auch nicht, das du Ahnung vom Game hast, seh dich ja desöfteren im SZ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



damn, ich hätte es fast ernst genommen, aber am ende hast dich doch verraten.


----------



## zadros (9. Januar 2009)

wie lange man gegen einen caster steht kommt einzig und allein auf die resis an - ich hab auch mit buffs resis über 1000 und da kratzt mich kein BW ausser vllt wegen dem silence und dem healreduce aber der schaden den sie machen ist bei 60-70% resi echt vollkommen egal...
Viel schlimmer sind white lion die durch meine kompletten eh schon mageren 35% nahkampfresi durch hauen und gegen jegliche art von CC imun sind, da sie eh sofort wieder ran springen können und dabei sogar noch nicht unerheblichen schaden verursachen!

vote for CD auf den Sprung!


----------



## Rogar (9. Januar 2009)

Flexaroni schrieb:


> stimmt, es ist ja ein schere/stein/papier prinzip, wer käme schon auf die idee hier einfach verschiedene archtypes gleich zu stellen?
> 
> 
> oops!
> ...



die fähigkeit so lange zu stehen bezieht der tank aus 
- seinen resis ( die JEDE andere klassen genauso pushen kann, dafür verzichtet der tank dann eben auf leben/stärke       talismanne, um sich gegen magie beständiger zu machen )
- die größere menge an lebenpunkten, beim BO natürlich viel mehr als bei anderen da er eine 160leben taktik hat.
- und der tatsache, das er eben ein schild zu blocken benutzt was ihm einiges an schaden erspart.

und eben zum ausgleich diese fähigkeiten macht er eben nur 1/4 dps vom magier.

natürlich soll es so sein das ein LEICHTER nah/fernkämpfer gegen einen SCHWER gepanzerten laufenden rammbock schwer hat ihn klein zu kriegen und dies nur über sehr durchdachte spielweise/skillung schafft.
dafür hast du aber auch "unmengen" an zeit, da der schaden den du bekommst ,als ausgleich für seine überlebensfähigkeiten, relativ gering ist.

und der tank hält auch nicht einfach so viel aus, das hängt ebenfalls von skill/spielweise und klamotten ab/talimanne


aber ich verstehe langsam worauf du hinaus willst... so nen "super" balancing zwischen tank und caster wie in XXX.... anderen mmo's...

was dort betrieben wird is kein balancing sondern einheitsbrei, jeder kann alles und immer.... wozu dann noch verschiedene klassen ???

dein standpunkt habe ich jetzt verstanden...du kennst nur einen blickwinkel und möchtest den eben auf gedei und verderb weitergeben....

keine diskussionsgrundlage mehr für mich..


----------



## Flexaroni (9. Januar 2009)

Rogar schrieb:


> die fähigkeit so lange zu stehen bezieht der tank aus
> - seinen resis ( die JEDE andere klassen genauso pushen kann, dafür verzichtet der tank dann eben auf leben/stärke       talismanne, um sich gegen magie beständiger zu machen )
> - die größere menge an lebenpunkten, beim BO natürlich viel mehr als bei anderen da er eine 160leben taktik hat.
> - und der tatsache, das er eben ein schild zu blocken benutzt was ihm einiges an schaden erspart.
> ...



oh ok, du legst mir worte in den mund, urteilst voreilig, weichst selbst keinen meter von deiner darstellung, um dann die diskussion. sehr gut, weitermachen.

wenn du noch was dazu zu sagen hast, lies dir bitte durch, was ich geschrieben habe und überlege, ob ich:
-irgendwelche anderen spiele genannt habe oder mich auf balancegrundlagen dieses spiels bezogen haben (warhammer online)
-irgendwo gesagt habe, dass ich möchte, dass jeder alles kann
-behauptet habe, der orc dürfe nicht life pumpen und sich gegen alles mögliche wehren

es geht hier allerdings um die casterklassen und diese haben schwerwiegende probleme, nicht nur gegen tanks sondern gegen alle klassen, da sie leicht ihre resis bis ins unverschämte pushen können.

ich wäre dir im grunde genommen schon sehr dankbar, wenn du aufhören könntest, mir einfach irgendetwas in den mund zu legen und deine argumentation darauf zu gründen.


----------



## ErebusX (9. Januar 2009)

Flexaroni schrieb:


> oh ok, du legst mir worte in den mund, urteilst voreilig, weichst selbst keinen meter von deiner darstellung, um dann die diskussion. sehr gut, weitermachen.
> 
> wenn du noch was dazu zu sagen hast, lies dir bitte durch, was ich geschrieben habe und überlege, ob ich:
> -irgendwelche anderen spiele genannt habe oder mich auf balancegrundlagen dieses spiels bezogen haben (warhammer online)
> ...




Also so leicht ist das mit dem resis pushen nun nicht, früher oder später gehen dafür andere Stats drauf und dann wird das so eine Sache...


----------



## softcake_orange (9. Januar 2009)

Jemix schrieb:


> Hey,
> Ja der DMG ist meiner Meinung nach auch heftigst zurück gegangen. War vorher Dotline und war zufrieden. Aber im Moment machen Dots sowenig Schaden, dass ein Hot locker reicht um sie zu kurieren.
> Bin dann gefrustet auf den Todespein Tree ein bisschen gegangen und bin nun auf schnellen Dmg-Output und eher direkten DMG anstatt das ewige gedotte. Ich muss sagen so gehts gut, man haut in den ersten 3-5 Secs schon bei 100% SM so um die 3000-4000 DMG raus und hat durch die Taktik mit 200 Moralpoints für jeden Crit schnell Konteraura und Betäubung rdy.
> Gewinne im Moment sogar des öfteren 1on1`s gegen unterschiedliche Klassen, was vorher echt rare war
> ...



Das sehe ich auch so. Der DMG ist Ok. Gerade der DMG der Sorcerer ist abartig. So lange die leben, hauen die auch über die Zeit den meisten Schaden raus und die DOTs ticken ebenfalls heftig, solange man keinen Tank dottet. Ich sehe das Problem auch eher in den fehlenden Defensivfähigkeiten. Mir fällt das jedes Mal bei meinem Schattenkrieger auf. Wirbelnde Bolzen die den Feind festhalten sollen, jedoch ne 50% Chance haben zu brechen, sind fast nicht zu begrauchen, da im Szenario sowieso jeder von irgendwem grad Schaden nimmt. Total nutzlos also... Dazu kommt der Oberwitz, dass Kick und Entfernen von Flüchen etc. auf Moralfähigkeiten liegt... naja, anders Thema. ich hoffe sie tun noch etwas an den Defensivfähigkeiten. Denn aktuell sind Stoffklassen für MeleeDDs Opferklassen.


----------



## ErebusX (9. Januar 2009)

Das ist aber kein Problem an den CCs, sondern sn dem Verhalten der Mitspieler. Wenn jeder meint AEs zu spammen, dann brechen eben die meisten CCs und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Flexaroni (9. Januar 2009)

ErebusX schrieb:


> Also so leicht ist das mit dem resis pushen nun nicht, früher oder später gehen dafür andere Stats drauf und dann wird das so eine Sache...


naja, so wie sich das momentan in den us-foren liest, scheint es ja bei späterem equip (kann aus erfahrung nur von averland sprechen, und da trifft man meistens nur aufs wachposten/erobererset) weniger problematisch zu sein, hohe resis zu bekommen, ohne gleich alles andere außer acht zu lassen. 

zur zeit habe ich auch noch keine allzu großen probleme im kampf gegen random sz gruppen, aber wenn man dann mal auf equipte leute trifft, macht sich das bereits bemerkbar. ich mache mir sorgen darum, wie es werden wird, wenn mehr und mehr leute das equipment haben, um den schaden der caster so weit zu minimieren, dass man durch verbrennung mehr schaden an sich selbst, als an anderen macht.


----------



## Astravall (9. Januar 2009)

Rogar schrieb:


> die fähigkeit so lange zu stehen bezieht der tank aus
> - seinen resis ( die JEDE andere klassen genauso pushen kann, dafür verzichtet der tank dann eben auf leben/stärke       talismanne, um sich gegen magie beständiger zu machen )
> - die größere menge an lebenpunkten, beim BO natürlich viel mehr als bei anderen da er eine 160leben taktik hat.
> - und der tatsache, das er eben ein schild zu blocken benutzt was ihm einiges an schaden erspart.
> ...



Ich spiele mir momentan auch einen Tank hoch (Ritter des Sonnenordens) ... Feuermagier macht zwar immernoch Spaß aber man stirbt einfach zu schnell.

Ein Tank hat auf seiner Rüstung schon von Haus aus viel mehr Leben, Widerstand oder Resis ... ein Feuerzauberer oder eine Zauberin kann voll auf Resis , Widerstand und Leben gehen und kippt immernoch in nullkomma nix aus den latschen ... der Größte Witz ist ja dass manche Schwarzorks den Schaden von meinem Feuermagier den sie nicht absobieren/blocken, auch noch durch ihre Selbstheilung fast komplett wegheilen ... ich meine das ist schon frustierend wenn da ein Schwarzork mit noch 5% Leben neben deinem Heiler steht und du 3, 4, 5 Mal dots und 10s Channelzauber drauf haust als Feuermagier und der immernoch steht. Vielleicht hab ich einfach die Falsche Skillung für Tanks ... wahrscheinlich wäre AoE oder SingleTarget DD besser geeignet.

Falls du jemals mit einer eigenen Zauberin in T4 Bereiche kommst wirst du viellt das ganze am eigenen Leib spüren.


----------



## Rogar (9. Januar 2009)

naja da werde ich wohl eher net hin kommen, reine dmg klassen spiele ich net so gerne.

allerdings habe ich ne feste gruppe in der ebenfalls eine zauberin vorhanden ist. natürlich kippt der relativ fix um, aber wenn ich ihn im main assist haben fliegt eigentlich alles in null komma nix um, was mit einem hexenkrieger im schlepptau bedeutend länger dauert. zum thema glaskanone,´er kommt öfter vor das nen chosen, nen hk und ich auf nem BW rum prügeln und der soviel heal im rücken hat das wir down gehn, er allerdings oft nicht. ist allerdings bei heilern genauso.
gruppenspiel is der schlüssel zu jeglichem erfolg in w.a.r.

gott behüte wenn jede klasse mit so nem topic anfängt....

was solln eig die sorc im gegensatz zu den bw's sagen... bw kann wenigstens noch die resi reducen, und die sorc? initiative ?

alles schwarzmalerei hier... wenn es wirklich so übel wäre würden nicht immernoch jeden tag die bw's aus dem boden spriessen wie pilze...

ps.: sollte eig klar sein das man mit ner dot skillung bei tanks net weit kommt, allein schon durch den widerstand der zwischen 100-150 dmg reduced, je nach equip..
dazu noch die passenden resis... aber is immer wieder schön wie die crits jegliche resi ignorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, wenn das nich ausgleichende gerechtigkeit ist bei ner crit chance von 65% ?!? wie es ein vorposter geschrieben hat...

soll ich jetzt nach nem resi basierendem crit wert schreien ?


----------



## Astravall (9. Januar 2009)

Ich wollte damit nicht sagen dass Feuerzauberer oder Zauberin schlecht wären, aber es ist oft nicht so einfach wie einige tun. Wir hauen nicht einfach so mal alles aus den Latschen was bei drei nicht auf einem Baum ist.

EDIT: Thema Krit: Leider sprenge ich mich öfter selber als dass ich nen Krit raushaue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. ja und zum Glück haben wir wenigstens noch diese paar möglichkeiten um uns etwas zu wehren. BTW Gestern mit etwas Krit Glück ein zufälliges 1vs1 gegen einen Schwarzen Gardisten vor einer Burg gewonnen. Leider hab ich nicht aufgepasst welches Level er war :/. Aber vermutlich ein paar level unter mir.

MfG Michael


----------



## Rogar (9. Januar 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit nicht sagen dass Feuerzauberer oder Zauberin schlecht wären, aber es ist oft nicht so einfach wie einige tun. Wir hauen nicht einfach so mal alles aus den Latschen was bei drei nicht auf einem Baum ist.
> 
> MfG Michael




wenn anders wär, wäre es auch nen armutszeugnis im punkto klassendesign oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (9. Januar 2009)

Wenn ihr im PvE an nem 40er Mob 80 Schaden mit nem 2 Sekunden Zauber macht werdet ihr verstehen was Leid bedeutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fin BW wie sie jetzt sind immernoch ZU nützlich aber nicht mehr so krass overpowered wie vor dem playing with fire nerf


----------



## lobocop (9. Januar 2009)

Flexaroni schrieb:


> damn, ich hätte es fast ernst genommen, aber am ende hast dich doch verraten.




Ist halt die Folge meiner Beobachtungen, sollte zusätzlich noch das Equip so sein wie ich es einsehen kann auf war-europe
dann wundert mich echt gar nichts mehr, Wachposten crap im pvp ist halt suboptimal beim BW.

Abgesehen war der Rest des vorigen Postings durchaus mein Ernst


----------



## Flexaroni (9. Januar 2009)

lobocop schrieb:


> Ist halt die Folge meiner Beobachtungen, sollte zusätzlich noch das Equip so sein wie ich es einsehen kann auf war-europe
> dann wundert mich echt gar nichts mehr, Wachposten crap im pvp ist halt suboptimal beim BW.
> 
> Abgesehen war der Rest des vorigen Postings durchaus mein Ernst



das ist natürlich jetzt so eine sache, weiß jetz nicht genau, was du spielst bzw aus welcher perspektive du das siehst (ich glaube magus, aber bin mir nicht sicher). grundsätzlich kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, was dich auf die idee bringt, dass ich schlecht spiele. bis jetzt hat sich jedenfalls noch niemand beschwert, aber du kannst mich ja gern verbessern. 
und das equip bzw rr oder dergleichen zu kritisieren hat keinen wert, da sich das ganze stets weiter entwickelt, oder willst du behaupten, dass du bereits mit deinem equip zufrieden bist. nebenbei habe ich ein pve und ein pvp gear ;>

ich für meinen teil halte das ganze einfach nur für einen persönlichen angriff, warum auch immer. das ganze zieht deinen post einfach nur runter und lässt ihn sehr trollig erscheinen, so kann ich dich nicht ernst nehmen. wenn du mir jetz natürlich begründet hättest, warum du der ansicht bist, dass ich keine ahnung habe und nicht nur 'olol ich hab dich mal gesehn lol du bist scheiße' schreibst, wäre das etwas anderes =/


----------



## heretik (9. Januar 2009)

lobocop schrieb:


> dann wundert mich echt gar nichts mehr, Wachposten crap im pvp ist halt suboptimal beim BW.



Merke: Am wirkungsvollsten profiliert man sich in MMORPGs immer noch, indem man wahllos auf Ausrüstungsgegenständen von Mit-/Gegenspielern rumhackt.

Wenns nicht das Wachpostenzeug gewesen wäre hättest du wohl eine seiner Trophäen geflamet, oder?


----------



## Rauron (9. Januar 2009)

Flexaroni schrieb:


> naja, so wie sich das momentan in den us-foren liest, scheint es ja bei späterem equip (kann aus erfahrung nur von averland sprechen, und da trifft man meistens nur aufs wachposten/erobererset) weniger problematisch zu sein, hohe resis zu bekommen, ohne gleich alles andere außer acht zu lassen.
> 
> zur zeit habe ich auch noch keine allzu großen probleme im kampf gegen random sz gruppen, aber wenn man dann mal auf equipte leute trifft, macht sich das bereits bemerkbar. ich mache mir sorgen darum, wie es werden wird, wenn mehr und mehr leute das equipment haben, um den schaden der caster so weit zu minimieren, dass man durch verbrennung mehr schaden an sich selbst, als an anderen macht.


Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass Werte wie Rüstung, Stärke, Int etc. auch steigen? Dementsprechend werden gut equipte Leute nich nur mehr Resis haben, sondern durch die Rüstung mehr physischen Schaden aushalten können, durch mehr Stärke und Int kann dementsprechend auch mehr Schaden ausgeteilt werden. Das die Resistenzen überproportional zu anderen Werten extrem ansteigen, hab ich zumindest bisher nicht erkennen können.


----------



## Flexaroni (9. Januar 2009)

Rauron schrieb:


> Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass Werte wie Rüstung, Stärke, Int etc. auch steigen? Dementsprechend werden gut equipte Leute nich nur mehr Resis haben, sondern durch die Rüstung mehr physischen Schaden aushalten können, durch mehr Stärke und Int kann dementsprechend auch mehr Schaden ausgeteilt werden. Das die Resistenzen überproportional zu anderen Werten extrem ansteigen, hab ich zumindest bisher nicht erkennen können.



damit zeigst du doch eigentlich schon ein problem auf. ja, die werte steigen, man sollte annehmen, dass ebenfalls besser wird, um so gegen die steigenden resis etwas anbringen zu können. doch das ist leider nicht der fall, es gibt keine möglichkeit die resis zu durchdringen, wie das beispielsweise bei kampfgeschick und rüstung ist. und ich weiß, dass es eine taktik gibt, die dem dot eine chance von 33% gibt, die resis runter zu setzen, doch diese taktik ist verbuggt und funktioniert nur halbwegs.

das, und der fakt, dass man resis extrem hoch stacken kann (auren des chosen/ritters, der resibuff vom schami/erzi, und diverse andere möglichkeiten) vermindern den schaden der zaubernden klassen in einem maß, welches sich als problematisch erweisen könnte.


----------



## zadros (9. Januar 2009)

Die resibuffs stacken NICHT - Aura des Chosen + Schamibuff + Zelotenbuff als Beispiel: Wir haben getestet in wie weit alles stackt und siehe da:
NUR die 325 Resi vom Chosen waren in den Attributen auch zu sehen - die 250 vom Schami und meine 250 sind im Nichts verpufft!


----------



## lobocop (9. Januar 2009)

Flexaroni schrieb:


> das ist natürlich jetzt so eine sache, weiß jetz nicht genau, was du spielst bzw aus welcher perspektive du das siehst (ich glaube magus, aber bin mir nicht sicher). grundsätzlich kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, was dich auf die idee bringt, dass ich schlecht spiele. bis jetzt hat sich jedenfalls noch niemand beschwert, aber du kannst mich ja gern verbessern.
> und das equip bzw rr oder dergleichen zu kritisieren hat keinen wert, da sich das ganze stets weiter entwickelt, oder willst du behaupten, dass du bereits mit deinem equip zufrieden bist. nebenbei habe ich ein pve und ein pvp gear ;>
> 
> ich für meinen teil halte das ganze einfach nur für einen persönlichen angriff, warum auch immer. das ganze zieht deinen post einfach nur runter und lässt ihn sehr trollig erscheinen, so kann ich dich nicht ernst nehmen. wenn du mir jetz natürlich begründet hättest, warum du der ansicht bist, dass ich keine ahnung habe und nicht nur 'olol ich hab dich mal gesehn lol du bist scheiße' schreibst, wäre das etwas anderes =/



bin ebenfalls Feuermagier, wie gesagt solltest du mit dem Set im RvR rumlaufen ist es schlicht suboptimal und an die alternative kommt man ja auch leicht ran, 
und wenn du eh pvp gear auch hast passts doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab dich einfach nicht positiv in Erinnerung, den genauen Anlass weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr, werde aber in Zukunft mehr drauf achten und dich einfach mal anwhispern falls mir was spezielles auffällt.


----------



## Flexaroni (9. Januar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Die resibuffs stacken NICHT - Aura des Chosen + Schamibuff + Zelotenbuff als Beispiel: Wir haben getestet in wie weit alles stackt und siehe da:
> NUR die 325 Resi vom Chosen waren in den Attributen auch zu sehen - die 250 vom Schami und meine 250 sind im Nichts verpufft!



das wollte ich auch nicht aussagen, ich wollte mehr darauf hinaus, dass man in jeder gruppe leicht einen resibuff bekommt, mindestens eine klasse wird wohl immer dabei sein.


----------



## lobocop (9. Januar 2009)

Flexaroni schrieb:


> damit zeigst du doch eigentlich schon ein problem auf. ja, die werte steigen, man sollte annehmen, dass ebenfalls besser wird, um so gegen die steigenden resis etwas anbringen zu können. doch das ist leider nicht der fall, es gibt keine möglichkeit die resis zu durchdringen, wie das beispielsweise bei kampfgeschick und rüstung ist. und ich weiß, dass es eine taktik gibt, die dem dot eine chance von 33% gibt, die resis runter zu setzen, doch diese taktik ist verbuggt und funktioniert nur halbwegs.
> 
> das, und der fakt, dass man resis extrem hoch stacken kann (auren des chosen/ritters, der resibuff vom schami/erzi, und diverse andere möglichkeiten) vermindern den schaden der zaubernden klassen in einem maß, welches sich als problematisch erweisen könnte.



Hm, da hast du nicht ganz unrecht, da ich eigentlich keine wirklich sinnigen bzw. gute Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten ab einen gear stand gibt
eventuel wird Magiekraft noch verändert ma schaun


----------



## zadros (9. Januar 2009)

bei der anzahl an debuffs ist das auch bitter nötig


----------



## Rauron (9. Januar 2009)

Rüstungssteigerungen gibts ja auch. Ad hoc fällt mir da aber nur eine Aura ein ... die vom Sigmar (weiss nicht, wies beim Jünger aussieht). Das fehlende "Kampfgeschick für Magieangriffe" sehe ich allerdings eher als unproblematisch, da Schadenssteigerungen auch über Int geholt werden können ... und von den Nahkämpfern kenne ich eigentlich keinen, der auf Kampfgeschick setzt ... die gehen eigentlich immer auf Stärke.


----------



## Flexaroni (9. Januar 2009)

Rauron schrieb:


> Rüstungssteigerungen gibts ja auch. Ad hoc fällt mir da aber nur eine Aura ein ... die vom Sigmar (weiss nicht, wies beim Jünger aussieht). Das fehlende "Kampfgeschick für Magieangriffe" sehe ich allerdings eher als unproblematisch, da Schadenssteigerungen auch über Int geholt werden können ... und von den Nahkämpfern kenne ich eigentlich keinen, der auf Kampfgeschick setzt ... die gehen eigentlich immer auf Stärke.



die nahkämpfer haben allerdings auch den vorteil, dass sie gegen spezielle klassen eingesetzt werden können, ohne viel rüstung ignorieren zu müssen, stoffies gehen auch so schnell down. so etwas gibt es für caster nicht, denn jeder gegner kann hohe resis haben.


----------



## Kodo6 (9. Januar 2009)

Sers also mir geht Warhammer im moment Tierisch auf die Nerven. Ich Spiele einen Chosen lvl 40 volles Wachposten Equip inzwischen und was nun? Tja das Dunkeltrost Set. Sobald man aber dieses hat kann man zu 99% sagen das es los geht mit twinken da man nichts anderes zu tun hat ausser vieleicht Ruf zu Farmen mit Burgen usw was aber mit der Zeit sehr langweilig wird. Festungen anzugreifen bringt nichts da unser Server immer einen Crash hat sobald zuviele Spieler an der Festung sind also fällt das weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WoW ist von dem her besser man hat eigentlich immer was zu tun und bietet mehr Abwechslung als War. ( Meine Meinung halt ) Aber zurück zu WoW und neu anzufangen bringt natürlich auch nichts!!! MfG


----------



## Senubirath (9. Januar 2009)

Kodo6 schrieb:


> Sers also mir geht Warhammer im moment Tierisch auf die Nerven. Ich Spiele einen Chosen lvl 40 volles Wachposten Equip inzwischen und was nun? Tja das Dunkeltrost Set. Sobald man aber dieses hat kann man zu 99% sagen das es los geht mit twinken da man nichts anderes zu tun hat ausser vieleicht Ruf zu Farmen mit Burgen usw was aber mit der Zeit sehr langweilig wird. Festungen anzugreifen bringt nichts da unser Server immer einen Crash hat sobald zuviele Spieler an der Festung sind also fällt das weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das liegt im auge des betrachters.... das mit den crashs sollte eigendlich ab heute vlt ein wenig behoben sein bis die wirkliche lösung aufgespietl wird...

Ich finde WoW eigendlich in dem sinn nicht besser... eher sogar abgestumpft und mit der mentalität eines frosches der in ner iglu spinat portion eingefroren wurde... also ohne nährgehalt.


Was nun... falls du noch nicht rr 80 bist kannst da ja weiter machen.... oder wir hoffen das der workaround funzt und die leuts endlich ma anfangen können ernsthaft sich auf die Stadt des gegners zu konzentrieren


----------



## Astravall (9. Januar 2009)

Kodo6 schrieb:


> Sers also mir geht Warhammer im moment Tierisch auf die Nerven. Ich Spiele einen Chosen lvl 40 volles Wachposten Equip inzwischen und was nun? Tja das Dunkeltrost Set. Sobald man aber dieses hat kann man zu 99% sagen das es los geht mit twinken da man nichts anderes zu tun hat ausser vieleicht Ruf zu Farmen mit Burgen usw was aber mit der Zeit sehr langweilig wird. Festungen anzugreifen bringt nichts da unser Server immer einen Crash hat sobald zuviele Spieler an der Festung sind also fällt das weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ähm entschuldige aber WAR ist kein PVE-Spiel ... Sinn und Zweck ist immernoch die Schlacht an sich ... nicht items oder ruf oder sonstwas farmen sondern einfach das gemeinsame zusammenspiel und den Gegner versuchen zu besiegen.

Wenn immer bessere Ausrüstung farmen dir als einziges Spaß macht, dann ist WAR wohl definitv das falsche für dich.

MfG Michael


----------



## heretik (9. Januar 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Wenn immer bessere Ausrüstung farmen dir als einziges Spaß macht, dann ist WAR wohl definitv das falsche für dich.




Muss auch sagen... für PvE-Fanatiker bietet der Branchenführer doch eigentlich mehr als genug.


----------



## Klos1 (9. Januar 2009)

Jemix schrieb:


> Ja man kann sich verskillen. Ich erklärs dir weil ich heute meinen sozialen Tag habe!
> Ein Sorc Stf 40 meckert rum dass er nicht genug Single DMG macht. Nach einigen Fragen zu seiner Skillung stellt sich heraus, dass er auf AE geskillt ist und somit sein Single Target DMG darunter leidet.
> Du siehst es geht ganz einfach sich zu verskillen, es kommt halt immer drauf an was man mit dem Charakter will und wie man ihn skillt.
> Und zum Thema Halbzombie sag ich dir ganz ehrlich, dass ich das bei dir wirklich glaube oder du halt verskillt bist wenn du dich über den Single Target Dmg beschwerst.
> ...



Wow, du bist ja ein Genie. Ich wusste garnicht, daß man auf AE skillen sollte, wenn man AE machen will. DANKE, DANKE, mit Zucker oben drauf, daß du es mir erklärt hast.

Da stellt sich die Frage, wer hier der Halbzombie ist, wenn er das unter der Komplexität des Skillens in Warhammer versteht. Ich behaupte immer noch, man kann sich nicht verskillen, solange man nicht irgendetwas anklickt, sondern auch liest, was es bewirkt.

Was du da aufführst, ist ja lächerlich.


----------



## Klos1 (9. Januar 2009)

lobocop schrieb:


> Ist halt Unfug, mit der richtigen Skillungen machst du nunmal mehr Schaden als mit einer falschen, dass inkludiert nicht zwangsweise Schwachköpfe die AE skillen und sich dann wundern das FB keinen Schaden macht, vielmehr Situationsbedingt falsche Skillung.
> 
> Gear ist auch nicht so ganz unwichtig, und Taktik sowie Positioning bringen dich dazu auch den Schaden auszuteilen und nicht dauernd im Dreck zu liegen.



Und was ändert das jetzt an meiner Aussage? Das es Gear in War gibt ist mir bekannt und das man je nach Position unterschiedlichen Schaden austeilen kann, ist mir auch aufgefallen. Wie gesagt, ich kann lesen.

Und das eine Skillung je nach Situation mal besser, mal schlechter ist, daß hab ich doch auch nie bestritten. Wenn es sich anbietet, in einen Pulk zu bomben, dann ist es günstig, wenn ich auf AE geskillt bin. Wenn nicht, dann hab ich in diesem Moment halt Pech. Und? Wo sind da nun die Neuigkeiten in deinem Text?


----------



## lobocop (12. Januar 2009)

Wenn du das alles wüßtest, hättest du keinen Grund hier rumzujammern, oder es mangelt dir einfach daran, das Gelesene in die Tat umzusetzen.


----------

